# BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln



## Ullov Löns (15. September 2010)

Es ist wieder soweit, nach einer längeren Pause soll in diesem Herbst wieder unser Meerforellenherbstangeln stattfinden.

Traditionell treffen wir uns auf der Insel Fehmarn, um uns auszutauschen, zu schnacken, dummen Tüch zu sabbeln und lustig zu sein.

Achja, angeln kann man auch und wer die längste Forelle fängt ist der Sieger. Gewinnen kann man die Verpflichtung zur Ausrichtung der nächsten BMA-Veranstaltung.

Angestrebter Termin ist in diesem Jahr Samstag der 20.11. . Dieser Termin verspricht noch/schon eine gute Fischwaid und ist spät genug im Jahr um gut über den Tag fischen zu können.

Verpflegung ist willkommen, wenn wer Grille oder Heissgetränke mitbringen kann, der soll das tun, aber auch Gerstensaft wird gern gesehen.

Motto des diesjährigen BMAs soll "Im Zeichen der Fliege" sein, aber es werden auch Spinnangler gerne gesehen.

Ich mach mal eine Teilnehmerliste:

1. The moderate Goeddoek
2. Marvelous Marco
3. Putenschieter
4.Zottelsteffen 
5.Piekspauly
6.Whiteshark-Leotoddy
7.
8. Der fliegenwerfende Firefox
9. YAK-Meister Blindfischer mit Zigarillo?
10. Al Bundy aber ohne Blondchen dafür mit netten Blöndchen
11.Ines die Schwänzerin
12. Ullov Löns (the artist also known as "Sundvogel")
14. Jochen der zwar kann und auch will, aber noch nicht weiß.
15. Jan-Peter "Ich muss erst Mutti fragen..."
16. Eddy the Teddy
17. Kraft
18. Windmaster 
19. OssiHWI alter Blechi
20. Maggi the Grillmaster Margeaux
21. Zielfisch Makreele
22. Gallus der Hahn
23. Woern der nahe
24. Tewi! Ich freu mich!


----------



## xfishbonex (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Bitte mit fragezeichen eintragen lg andre


----------



## Firefox2 (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Warum nicht wäre dabei


----------



## Blindfischer (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

na aber sowas von dabei

Fly only kann ich aber nicht versprechen, dafür sind meine Wurfkünste noch deutlich zu beschränkt.


Gruß


----------



## Schutenpiet (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Hey Ullov Du alte Rinde... Wenn nicht vorher noch Wahlen sind, dann komme ich...:vik: Piet


----------



## AlBundy (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ahoi zusammen...

...Ulli, schön das wieder klappt! Kannst mich mit eintragen auf'e Liste. :m 
...und was sonnst noch gebraucht werden wird, machen wir uns dann hier ab - wie gehabt.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Reverend Mefo (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Würd auch gern kömmen, aber ausgerechnet am 20.11 geiht dat nicht...

Ausserdem werden hier Blechwerfer gedisst, das kann ich nicht gutheissen


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Ausserdem werden hier Blechwerfer gedisst, das kann ich nicht gutheissen



Nein, natürlich nicht.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ich bin noch am überlegen, aber bin eher für ein "Ja, ich will".


Trag mich bitte ein, weit hab ich es eh nicht , nur mit der Fliege kann ich noch nicht dienen.


----------



## Ines (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ich will auch mit! (Muss nur einen dienstlichen Termin dafür schwänzen|kopfkrat).
Wenn das klappt, bin ich dabei - und verstärke die Blech-Fraktion!


----------



## Nolfravel (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Wenn Herr Löns so gnädig ist, und mich mitnimmt, bin ich natürlich auch wieder dabei:q






Grußn Jan Peter


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Wenn Herr Löns so gnädig ist, und mich mitnimmt, bin ich natürlich auch wieder dabei:q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dann bin ich immerhin nicht der einzige lütte da :q

Wo wir beim fahren sind: Kann mich möglicherweise einer mitnehmen, mein Vater hat meißtens keine Zeit und mit dem Rad ist es nicht immer leicht über die Insel zu radeln...


----------



## xfishbonex (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Dann bin ich immerhin nicht der einzige lütte da :q
> 
> Wo wir beim fahren sind: Kann mich möglicherweise einer mitnehmen, mein Vater hat meißtens keine Zeit und mit dem Rad ist es nicht immer leicht über die Insel zu radeln...


 Stell dich mal nicht so an :q


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/fehmarn_lemkenhafen

Bei dem Wind auf den Hinweg zur Ostseite auch kein Problem, da fliege ich ja fast, zurück könnte es aber leichte Verzögerungen geben... :q


----------



## Nolfravel (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Mensch Jochen, ich hab das beim letzten mal auch überlebt.
Nu bin ich abgehärtet.



Übrigens verstärke ich auch die Echte-Männer(und Ines:q)-Fraktion.



Fusselwedeln ist doch wat für Mädels:q:q:q





Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## xfishbonex (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/fehmarn_lemkenhafen
> 
> Bei dem Wind auf den Hinweg zur Ostseite auch kein Problem, da fliege ich ja fast, zurück könnte es aber leichte Verzögerungen geben... :q


 wieso ost küste bei den wind fischen wir in flügge 
wehtun soll es :q


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Fusselwedeln ist doch wat für Mädels:q:q:q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

:vik::vik::vik:
Ich muss unbedingt schauen ob ich meine pinken Blinker und Wobbler noch finde :k




> wieso ost küste bei den wind fischen wir in flügge
> wehtun soll es :q


 
Das will ich sehen wie dir die Fliegenschnur wie Spaghetti zurückfliegt :q
 Soll ich dich auf mein BOOT mitnehmen? Damit erreicht man jeden Fisch #6


----------



## Schutenpiet (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

|kopfkrat Da werden uns aber die Zivis fehlen, um auf den Kindergarten aufzupassen...:q rosa Blinker....alter Falter das wird´n Treffen. Mal sehn..vielleicht kommt ja auch noch die Prominenz von der Elbe...der könnte das ja prima und der ( Trutten Löns) soll ja auch pädagogische Fähigkeiten besitzen, wenn er nicht wegen der Vorbesprechungen ganz ausfällt #d
Piet


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Da werden uns aber die Zivis fehlen, um auf den Kindergarten aufzupassen...:q rosa Blinker....alter Falter das wird´n Treffen. Piet


 
Nanana, der Kindergarten hat mehr drauf als du denkst.
Nen Pinkie habe ich auch immer dabei, siehe mein kleines Schlüsselbund. 

Die Farbe heißt Beate Uhse glaube ich und brachte auch schon Fisch.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Fusselwedeln ist doch wat für Mädels:q:q:q



Geht schon wieder los hier. Pass bloss auf, dass der dicke Däne dich nicht als Fussel an seiner 9er Rute den Fischen anbietet.



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Die Farbe heißt Beate Uhse glaube ich und brachte auch schon Fisch.



Merke, nicht alles was nach Fisch riecht,... ist ja auch egal.


----------



## ADDI 69 (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/fehmarn_lemkenhafen
> 
> Bei dem Wind auf den Hinweg zur Ostseite auch kein Problem, da fliege ich ja fast, zurück könnte es aber leichte Verzögerungen geben... :q




Dat stärkt die Kondition und jibbt ordendlich Muckies in de Oberschenkel:q:q:q:q


----------



## Schutenpiet (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Geht schon wieder los hier. Pass bloss auf, dass der dicke Däne dich nicht als Fussel an seiner 9er Rute den Fischen anbietet.
|kopfkrat  Ulli mach das wech da das gibt ärger...der guckt hier doch rein also ich hab da nix mit zum tun..das kriegst Du aber ab und die Jugendgruppe :g
Piet


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Du meinst, dass da seine latente Unkollegialität durchbrechen könnte?


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Endlich mal wieder ein vernünftiger Thread im AB :vik:

Jochen, ich würde dich ja mitnehmen aber meine kleine rote Kiste mit den 4 Rädern ist bereits besetzt mit mir, dem Onkel aus Dänemark und unserem Angelzeug.

Aber wir finden schon ne Fahrgelegenheit für Dich #h

Mit tuffigem Blinker/Wobbler kämst bei mir aber auch nicht in die Karre |supergri


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ach komm Steffen, erst durch dich habe ich den pinken Gladax entdeckt. #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Steffen, mir ist gerade aufgefallen, das du dein Avatar ja schon mehrere Jahre hast.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Naja, Jörgen hatte den eben dabei und ich fand, daß der prima meine feminine Seite zur Geltung bringt, deswegen hängt der im Laden 

Aber gefangen hab ich damit noch nix, aber den kann man auch nicht mit der Fusselpeitsche werfen...


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Stimmt Uli...
eigentlich schon immer... ich guck mal nach was neuem, irgendwas werde ich im Fundus haben


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Naja, mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass du so jung und frisch wie auf dem Foto schon länger nicht mehr rüberkommst.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Drecksack...


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Drecksack...



:m:m:m


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Hab jetzt eins mit grauerem Bart...

Besser? 


Sach nix falsches jetzt


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Das sieht schon besser aus. Ist das grüne Körbchen für den Seniorenfahrausweis?


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Das ist für eventuelle Sabberanfälle beim Essen, prima Auffangbehälter 

Den Seniorenfahrausweis trage ich an einer Schnur um den Hals


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Steffen, da schaust du so schlank aus#6, aber auch knuffig. :q

Wird Zeit, dass ich wieder meinen Winterpelz aufn Kopf bekomme...

Gruß, de kleene Pavi... äh Padavan.


----------



## Wildshark (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ja nee wat für ein schönes Bild!!!!!:m

Und die Sabberschüßel erst!!!!!

Da kann mann ja neidisch werden!!!

Schade das ich das Alter noch nicht habe !!!!!

Aber wenn ich einmal groß bin , hole ich mir auch solche 
Seniorenausstattung!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ohne Schüssel geht nix. Aber solange man sich noch Leopardenwäsche leisten kann, kann man auch mal davon absehen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> aber auch knuffig



|bigeyes|bigeyes

So langsam mache ich mir echt Gedanken... Ok, Du bist 15 und in der Orientierungsphase aber ich sags Dir gleich, ich bin glücklich verheiratet, da geht nix |supergri



@Sharky:
Du kannst ja am Samstag mal die Sabberschüssel probehalber anziehen 

Hat der Onkel aus Lolland extra wegen dir Leo-Bettwäsche besorgt?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> So langsam mache ich mir echt Gedanken... Ok, Du bist 15 und in der Orientierungsphase aber ich sags Dir gleich, ich bin glücklich verheiratet, da geht nix |supergri


 :q:q:q

Damit habe ich auch keine Probleme. 


Glaube mir, das wird sich beim Bma noch böse, böse rächen. :m:q

...oder ich komme dich bald wieder regelmäßig im Laden besuchen...


----------



## goeddoek (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Ohne Schüssel geht nix. Aber solange man sich noch Leopardenwäsche leisten kann, kann man auch mal davon absehen.



Hat Torsten doch schon > http://www.leopardprintbag.co.uk/de/images/leopard haircalf.jpg

Un över dat lotente un watt ick weeg, dor proten wi noch över, Du Windmieger |krach:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Un över dat lotente un watt ick weeg, dor proten wi noch över, Du Windmieger |krach:


 
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Nu schnack nich so viel platt (is doch welches...?) das versteht ja kein Ferkel. |supergri


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Jochen du bist und bleibst ein kleiner Drecksack


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Un över dat lotente un watt ick weeg, dor proten wi noch över, Du Windmieger |krach:



Jo, aber ick supp un smök nich mehr.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Danke. :l|supergri:q:q

Wie sagtest du doch mal:"Man könnte dich zwar am Tag ein paar Mal an die Wand klatschen, aber sonst [...]" :q:vik:


----------



## goeddoek (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> Nu schnack nich so viel platt (is doch welches...?) das versteht ja kein Ferkel. |supergri



Das bringt der Onkel Ullov Dir schon bei 

Der wird auch extra für Euch Kinnings auf seine Watklamotten verzichten und so'n schmuggen Zweiteiler anziehen > http://www.babble.com/CS/blogs/strollerderby/2009/02/supernanny.jpg

 :q :q


----------



## Schutenpiet (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Zitat:Un över dat lotente un watt ick weeg, dor proten wi noch över, Du Windmieger |krach: 



Un ick segg noch segg dat nich...un wat makt he? he seggt dat!
Tja nu hebbt wie dat Malleur!:q
Avers ick waar dor mol twischen gaan üm dat leegste to verhinnern! Man good,wat wie so vernünftig sünd
Piet


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Das bringt der Onkel Ullov Dir schon bei
> 
> Der wird auch extra für Euch Kinnings auf seine Watklamotten verzichten und so'n schmuggen Zweiteiler anziehen > http://www.babble.com/CS/blogs/strollerderby/2009/02/supernanny.jpg
> 
> :q :q


 

och nö...dann sähe er ja aus wie meine alte Lateinlehrerin. :q:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Dat is mal nen anstendigen Tüch vör nen Scholmester!

Knackig!


----------



## Nolfravel (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Also, ich muss schon sagen, die Leopardenbettwäsche war wirklich erotisch.
Das Is Fusselwerfen nix gegen:q:q:q


Wat eig. mit Gallus?:m


----------



## Schutenpiet (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Aber bie Farina harrst Du nich den Funken von Changse mit de Ole Latzbüx und de swatten Stebels Anne Feut. Und denn noch'n Aldibüdel mit Telerute 10-130gr.
Piet


----------



## Nolfravel (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Hab mir das ganze mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


Leopardenbettwäsche
Schwuppenköder

Und dazu noch Fusselwerfer.


Da komtm man sich ja fast vor, wie auf 'nem Damenausflug.




:q:q:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Naja, wir bekommen das alles schon in Griff. Traditionell erhöht ein munteres Warmup die Stimmung. Wir kümmern uns darum.


----------



## Wildshark (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Und ich bring die Bettwäsche mit!!!!!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Hab mir das ganze mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
> 
> 
> Leopardenbettwäsche
> ...


 


...und zwei völlig verrückte ,in der Orientierungsphase sich befindene, Jugendliche?


----------



## macmarco (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Und ich bring die Bettwäsche mit!!!!!


Naja...und vergiss nicht die gleiche Unterwäsche am Strand anzuziehen :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Apropos Unterwäsche: Es wäre nett, wenn wenigstens dieses Mal keiner meine Unterwäsche anzieht, außer mir natürlich.


----------



## macmarco (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Apropos Unterwäsche: Es wäre nett, wenn wenigstens dieses Mal keiner meine Unterwäsche anzieht, außer mir natürlich.


Frische oder getragene????? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Reverend Mefo (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Zitat:Un över dat lotente un watt ick weeg, dor proten wi noch över, Du Windmieger |krach:



Ji Schietbüdels mookt mi ganz moor ... :q


----------



## Ines (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Uli, dann trag deine Unterwäsche man alleine.
Wiederholungen sind ja auch nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## Ines (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ach ja, und ich freu mich natürlich auch wieder auf den Mann mit Hut!


----------



## kraft 67 (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Aaaalso unter Vorbehalt meldet sich Krafti auch an .|kopfkrat Nur noch `n paar |uhoh: der nichtangelnden Familienanteile (leider die Überzahl) überstehen , dann fällt das Brot in den Teich !:vik:


----------



## eddy (16. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Na dann:m#6:q

JUHU

Ich auch wollen:vik::vik:

schon eingetragen im Kalender


----------



## Blindfischer (17. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Geht schon wieder los hier. Pass bloss auf, dass der dicke Däne dich nicht als Fussel an seiner 9er Rute den Fischen anbietet.




Ähm...

ich muß hier mal den unterdrückten Minderheiten beispringen:

Der arme Däne ist nicht dick, er ist nur zu klein für sein Gewicht, und er kann da auch gar nix dafür  |supergri


----------



## Windmaster (17. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ich auch mit !!


----------



## Firefox2 (17. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Also ich bring auf jedenfall meinen Wedel mit aber bevorzugen werde ich die Blechschleudermaschine


----------



## OssiHWI (17. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

also wenn alles klappt, bin ich auch am Start - aber mit Blech wenn es genehm ist.....


----------



## xfishbonex (17. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> Also ich bring auf jedenfall meinen Wedel mit aber bevorzugen werde ich die Blechschleudermaschine


Nix da 
Da du ja richtig dicke töne hattes zählt bei dir nur die fliegenpeitsche #6wir nehmen dich schon richtig ran :qlg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (17. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> also wenn alles klappt, bin ich auch am Start - aber mit Blech wenn es genehm ist.....


 NEIN auch du sollst leiden :qlg andre


----------



## Schutenpiet (17. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

|gr: o Manno schon wieder so viele Angler an meinem hoch geheimen Hotspot.....:r die wollen alle meine Forellen fangen...Achso Ihr müsst aber erst in den Sundfischerverein eintreten und die ersten 263 Arbeitsstunden ableisten gell Zottel?
(..korrigiere: streiche Zottel setze Steffen|rotwerden) Besonders die, die aus fremden Bundesländern zum Fischraub kommen...:q
Zur Kleiderordnung ist mir mit einem Boardmitglied etwas passendes für die Leerkraft eingefallen..Mankini aus Latex mit Pads für die Fliegen und zur Sicherheit Schwimmflügel... nä Dirk?
Piet


----------



## Nolfravel (17. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> ...und zwei völlig verrückte ,in der Orientierungsphase sich befindene, Jugendliche?


 


Du, Ich bin damit schon längst durch:q:q




Die ganze Sache wird schon sau Erotisch



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Ines (17. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



> Die ganze Sache wird schon sau Erotisch



Na, da muss das aber wohl sau-homo-erotisch werden. Denn ich glaube, ich bin nicht so dein Jahrgang, und mehr Frauen haben sich bisher noch nicht angemeldet... :m


----------



## Nolfravel (17. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Ines schrieb:


> . Denn ich glaube, ich bin nicht so dein Jahrgang,:m


 


Wer weiß:q:q:q


Vllt. bin ich geistig ja auch viiieeel älter:q:q


----------



## Wildshark (17. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Und laufen kann er auch schon ganz schnell!!!:q:q

Aber er kann Dich ja eventuell zum Eis einladen!!


----------



## xfishbonex (17. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Hallo Leute 
ich hoffe es wird genauso geil wie hier 
gucks du 
http://flyfishing-movie.com/content...m.php?XTCsid=eff00dc252f118064bde1f67f50b4b6a
lg andre


----------



## Ines (17. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Aber ich will dir was verraten, Jan Peter:

Ich fahre auch immer nur hin, weil es so waaahnsinnig erotisch ist (Stichwort Unterwäsche).


----------



## xfishbonex (17. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Ines schrieb:


> Aber ich will dir was verraten, Jan Peter:
> 
> Ich fahre auch immer nur hin, weil es so waaahnsinnig erotisch ist (Stichwort Unterwäsche).


 |bigeyesdie will ich sehen süsse :gpink geht immer :q:q:qlg andre


----------



## Blauzahn (17. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Glück Auf!
in den Norden des Landes..
Wie sieht es denn mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in der Nähe des BMA aus?
Da schon lange der Wunsch nach dem Fischen auf Meerforelle in mir "reift", wird es langsam Zeit dies anzugehen.
Hierzu bietet sich das BMA mit den "Alten Hasen" förmlich an 
Links, Tipps und Empfehlungen sind willkommen.
Danke schonmal...

Grüße aus dem Erzgebirge,
René


----------



## kraft 67 (17. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@ Blauzahn : fang da lieber nich mit an , kostet bloß Sprit und Nerven :vik:!


----------



## Ines (17. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

René, das eine gute Idee, mal in den Norden zu kommen, lass dich nicht abhalten!


----------



## AlBundy (17. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

So is gut Männers...SO macht das Forenleben mal wieder Laune #6...

...Ulli, was zur Orga, ...Dumpfbacke bleibt zu Hause auf der Couch...ich bring dafür 20 Blonde mit, die Formschön und mit köstlichem Inneren sind, ok? :m


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

|wavey: hey Al..da werd ich aber eine sowas von aufreissen....förmlich aussaugen bis sie völlig alle ist
Ich werd mal sehen ob ich ein paar Pixi Heftchen finde für die Kleinen. Außerdem sollten wir einen Strandabschnitt einzäunen..hab keine Lust immer drauf aufzupassen.
Piet


----------



## Blindfischer (18. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> ...:q
> Zur Kleiderordnung ist mir mit einem Boardmitglied etwas passendes für die Leerkraft eingefallen..Mankini aus Latex mit Pads für die Fliegen und zur Sicherheit Schwimmflügel... nä Dirk?
> Piet




Ich bin aber nach wie vor der Meinung, dass ausreichende Brust- wahlweise Achselbehaarung das Pad überflüssig macht.....#6

Gruß


----------



## OssiHWI (18. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> NEIN auch du sollst leiden :qlg andre


 

na vielleicht tauschen wir ja mal die Stöcker. Vielleicht komm ich ja auch auf den Geschmack des Fusselwerfens...


----------



## Tewi (18. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Also wenn alles passt bin ich auch wieder dabei!!!#6

Und wenn es um die Fliege geht dann hab ich jetzt schon kribbeln in den Fingern....:vik:

Ein paar Blonde werde ich auch mitbringen, werde dann wohl das We oben bleiben.

Ick freu mir sooooooo:l


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ich habe versucht alles zu aktualisieren. Falls ihr nicht gelistet seid, dann habe ich euch vergessen, seht es mir nach und schickt mir eine PN.

Ich bin jetzt erst mal eine Woche auf Rügen und kann von daher erst nächsten Freitag hier wieder rein schauen.


----------



## Margaux (19. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Also, ich würde auch wieder teilnehmen und auch gerne wieder den Grillmeister spielen...


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Dann trage ich dich schnell ein!


----------



## Margaux (19. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Dann trage ich dich schnell ein!



Danke, Uli #6 
Wie geschrieben, bringe ich wieder meinen Gasgrill mit.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in der Nähe des BMA aus?



Das sollten wir hinbekommen!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Hm... ;+
Hmm... |kopfkrat
Hmmmmmm... 

Bisl Wedeln anner Küste tät mir eigentlich auch noch gut innen Kram passen.
Da ich es wegen kaputten Daumens schon nicht zum LMF-Treffen schaffen werde, ich aber dringend dieses Jahr nochmal anne Küste will, könnt ich es ja mal ins Auge fassen euch Sauhaufen trotz des ganzen Schweinskrams hier nen Besuch abzustatten... 

Das Problem ist, dass ich natürlich auch irgendne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit bräuchte - am besten irgendwas, dass sich kurzfristig arrangieren lässt. Denn sollte es Regenwetter geben muss ich natürlich Aale retten... Arbeit geht halt vor. |rolleyes


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Nur kurz zur Info, bin grade erst von "Georg-Hase" von lolland wiedergekommen.

Wer eine Unterkunft sucht, bitte unter http://www.fehmarn.de gucken.
Viele Vermieter gelistet und online buchbar.
Des weiteren ist im November fast immer was zu bekommen und die Preise halten sich auch in Grenzen.

Mein eigenes Ferienhaus ist vermutlich schon mit der "Stammannschaft" belegt.
Also Uli, Gerrit, Georg und Baggi.

Das Jan Peter mit Uli kommt, belegt auch er noch nen Schlafplatz, damit ist die Hütte voll.


----------



## makreele (20. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Moin Ulli und alle, bin auch gerne dabei.

Gruß, Makreele


----------



## kraft 67 (20. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@ Steffen : Hättest Du noch irgendwo die Möglichkeit , ein Zelt unterzubringen ?


----------



## Pikepauly (20. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Moin!

Warum ist jetzt eigentlich einer von den Ludollfs in Flifi-Uniform auf dem Bild, wo früher mein Freund Steffen war???


----------



## Wildshark (20. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Warum ist jetzt eigentlich einer von den Ludollfs in Flifi-Uniform auf dem Bild, wo früher mein Freund Steffen war???


 Er hat sich nur dem Alter endsprechend gekleidet!!!:q
Wenn Du in die Jahre kommst machst Du das selbe durch!!!

Bin gerade auch noch in der findungsphase!
Aber zum Glück noch am suchen!!!!!!:vik:

Steffen ist da schon weiter!!!:m

Und wech!!


----------



## Pikepauly (20. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@Wildshark

Stimmt, da war er wieder der alte Spruch:" Fischen Sie schon mit der Fliege oder haben Sie noch Sex?"


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Warum ist jetzt eigentlich einer von den Ludollfs in Flifi-Uniform auf dem Bild, wo früher mein Freund Steffen war???


Ähhhh...
Also nee... also...
Jochen findet mich sogar knuffig, das bereitet mir zwar irgendwie Kopfzerbrechen aber ist ja nicht mein Problem, ich muß ja nicht mit seinen Neigungen leben 



Wildshark schrieb:


> Er hat sich nur dem Alter endsprechend gekleidet!!!:q
> Wenn Du in die Jahre kommst machst Du das selbe durch!!!
> 
> Bin gerade auch noch in der findungsphase!
> ...


Mein lieber Krawattenkutscher...
Warte ab, bis wir uns wiedersehen...




Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Wildshark
> 
> Stimmt, da war er wieder der alte Spruch:" Fischen Sie schon mit der Fliege oder haben Sie noch Sex?"


Sex? in meinem Alter?
Ich werde demnächst meine Klamottenkollektion umstellen auf den "Englischen Gentlemen Stil"
Die Lustknaben werden nur so schlange stehen


----------



## Margaux (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Wildshark
> 
> Stimmt, da war er wieder der alte Spruch:" Fischen Sie schon mit der Fliege oder haben Sie noch Sex?"


 

|muahah:|good:

Wann ist denn am Freitag Anreise? Ggf. komme ich mit dem Camper auch schon freitags.

@Steffen: wenn ich mit dem WoMo auf dem Parkplatz in Burg übernachte, wie weit ist das zu Dir... (zu Fuß oder Taxi)...?


----------



## goeddoek (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Stimmt, da war er wieder der alte Spruch:" Fischen Sie schon mit der Fliege oder haben Sie noch Sex?"




Tja, Paukenpilli - was auch immer Du von JayLo gelernt hast; dass, was man am ehesten vermutet, wohl nicht


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Margaux schrieb:


> |muahah:|good:
> 
> Wann ist denn am Freitag Anreise? Ggf. komme ich mit dem Camper auch schon freitags.
> 
> @Steffen: wenn ich mit dem WoMo auf dem Parkplatz in Burg übernachte, wie weit ist das zu Dir... (zu Fuß oder Taxi)...?



Moin Volker,
zu Fuß ne halbe Stunde, mit Taxi ca. 6 - 7 Euro


----------



## Margaux (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Moin Volker,
> zu Fuß ne halbe Stunde, mit Taxi ca. 6 - 7 Euro


 
Na Steffen, die 7€ sind es mir wert, hin ginge ja vielleicht noch zu Fuß, aber zurück... #g|uhoh::q
Wieviel Uhr soll es den so ungefähr losgehen am Freitag?


----------



## Blindfischer (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ich werde demnächst meine Klamottenkollektion umstellen auf den "Englischen Gentlemen Stil"
> Die Lustknaben werden nur so schlange stehen



Als nächste Erzählst Du uns dann noch, dass Du dich rasierst und zum Frisör gehst

Ja nee, is klar  #6


Gruß


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Als nächste Erzählst Du uns dann noch, dass Du dich rasierst und zum Frisör gehst
> 
> Ja nee, is klar  #6
> 
> ...



Nee nee Blindi, kannst vergessen, kennst nicht den alten englischen Landadel mit langen Haaren und Bart?

Also nicht Catweazel, nur daß wir uns nicht falsch verstehen


----------



## goeddoek (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Jepp, das sieht dann so aus ....


----------



## Ines (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Gut, dass ich kein Lustknabe bin. |bigeyes|supergri


----------



## Schutenpiet (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

#hInes..aber ja vielleicht eine der Vestalinnen?....oder so|rolleyes
Piet


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Astrein Georg #6:vik:


----------



## Blindfischer (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Schickes Bild

obwohl,....


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Margaux schrieb:


> Na Steffen, die 7€ sind es mir wert, hin ginge ja vielleicht noch zu Fuß, aber zurück... #g|uhoh::q
> Wieviel Uhr soll es den so ungefähr losgehen am Freitag?



Im Regelfall startet die "Vorbesprechung" so gegen 18 - 19 Uhr.
Wenn ich den Freitag und Samstag arbeiten muß, was durchaus sein kann, etwas später, so gegen acht Uhr.

Ein warmes Abendessenessen stiften meine Frau und ich, ebenso den Knabberkram und alkfreie Getränke.
Ich denke, daß wir wieder ein Chili machen, das ist unkompliziert und kann schon zwei Tage vorweg gemacht werden, dann ist es auch gut durchgezogen 

Bier und andere Alkoholika stiften eigentlich immer die Teilnehmer.

Ich bin dann auch voll belegt was Schlafplätze angeht!


----------



## Ines (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



> eine der Vestalinnen?....oder so


 
Aber Piet, die durften doch nicht unkeusch sein!! #d:q



Steffen, ich habe den Eindruck, mit der "Vorbesprechung" startet schon der Hauptteil der Party, und am kommenden Angel-Tag ist das meiste vorbei, oder??? |kopfkrat#h


----------



## goeddoek (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Ines schrieb:


> Aber Piet, die durften doch nicht unkeusch sein!! #d:q
> 
> 
> 
> Steffen, ich habe den Eindruck, mit der "Vorbesprechung" startet schon der Hauptteil der Party, und am kommenden Angel-Tag ist das meiste vorbei, oder??? |kopfkrat#h





Zumindest das "Unterwäsche-Schaulaufen "


----------



## Ines (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



> Zumindest das "Unterwäsche-Schaulaufen "


 
Seufz...|rolleyes#c


----------



## FehmarnAngler (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ähhhh...
> Also nee... also...
> Jochen findet mich sogar knuffig, das bereitet mir zwar irgendwie Kopfzerbrechen aber ist ja nicht mein Problem, ich muß ja nicht mit seinen Neigungen leben


 

Ach Steffen, was denkst du bloß von mir alles. 
Wie war das denn damals mit der Pavian |bigeyes... ääh Padavan Geschichte? |supergri :m

...ein paar Pinke Blinker hätte ich schonmal, damit zeige ich euch Fusselwerfern dann was der Kindergarten so kann. :vik::g


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Wenn ich jetzt sage, daß Paviane in der regel rote Ärsche haben wird mir das bestimmt sogleich von einem dieser Schweine hier falsch ausgelegt...

Ich sags trotzdem


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ines,
Du kannst gerne am Vortag schon anreisen, für Dich ist immer Platz #h


----------



## FehmarnAngler (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt sage, daß Paviane in der regel rote Ärsche haben wird mir das bestimmt sogleich von einem dieser Schweine hier falsch ausgelegt...
> 
> Ich sags trotzdem


 

Gerade eben nochmal nachgeguckt... also rot ist mein Poepoe (anscheinend noch) nicht.


----------



## Ines (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



> für Dich ist immer Platz



Huch, das ist aber großzügig bei der schon so vollen Hütte...!!

Danke für das Angebot, Steffen, ich muss erst mal sehen, wie das bei mir terminlich aussieht. 

Und sonst könnte ich ja vermutlich bei der Küsterin kuscheln, oder?


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Ines schrieb:


> Huch, das ist aber großzügig bei der schon so vollen Hütte...!!
> 
> Danke für das Angebot, Steffen, ich muss erst mal sehen, wie das bei mir terminlich aussieht.
> 
> Und sonst könnte ich ja vermutlich bei der Küsterin kuscheln, oder?




Ein Schlafplätzchen können wir immer irgendwie "basteln"


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Gerade eben nochmal nachgeguckt... also rot ist mein Poepoe (anscheinend noch) nicht.



Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, daß das so bleibt.

Jochen, Du bist wirklich reif für die erste Freundin, vielleicht wirst dann etwas ruhiger...
Du angelst zuviel... in Deinem Alter waren bei mir Mädels angesagt.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Glaub mir Steffen, nur weil ich dich und den Carsten gerne mal besuche und oft und liebend gerne angeln gehe, heißt das noch lange nicht das mein Kopf voll mit Fischen ist. |supergri Und Freundin...seit bald einem Jahr Single (und "Sie" ist eine gute Freundin), was nicht bedeutet das ich in meinem richtigem Freundeskreis (und damit meine ich keine internetchatnurbeiicqschreibendebekannte die man mal gesehen habe) Mädchen habe, einige Lagen schon seit meiner Geburt neben mir und daran hat sich bis heute nichts geändert hat, wobei es nicht einige waren. |rolleyes
Ich habe wirklich noch eine andere Seite, als den anscheinend Angelsüchtigen,jedoch wird man mich mit Alkohol, Zigaretten, usw. nicht kriegen wie du sicher weißt. Wobei ich nie behauptet habe das ich noch nie etwas getrunken habe, einige Sachen sind in meinem Alter eben "normal"...

Weiter wirds mir zu privat, persöhnlich würde ich dir noch mehr sagen können, für das Welt weite Web ist es genug. 

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Du solltest hier auch nicht "die Hosen runterlassen" 
Über sowas schnackt man privat #h


----------



## Nolfravel (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Glaub mir Steffen, nur weil ich dich und den Carsten gerne mal besuche und oft und liebend gerne angeln gehe, heißt das noch lange nicht das mein Kopf voll mit Fischen ist. |supergri Und Freundin...seit bald einem Jahr Single (und "Sie" ist eine gute Freundin), was nicht bedeutet das ich in meinem richtigem Freundeskreis (und damit meine ich keine internetchatnurbeiicqschreibendebekannte die man mal gesehen habe) Mädchen habe, einige Lagen schon seit meiner Geburt neben mir und daran hat sich bis heute nichts geändert hat, wobei es nicht einige waren. |rolleyes
> Ich habe wirklich noch eine andere Seite, als den anscheinend Angelsüchtigen,jedoch wird man mich mit Alkohol, Zigaretten, usw. nicht kriegen wie du sicher weißt. Wobei ich nie behauptet habe das ich noch nie etwas getrunken habe, einige Sachen sind in meinem Alter eben "normal"...
> 
> Weiter wirds mir zu privat, persöhnlich würde ich dir noch mehr sagen können, für das Welt weite Web ist es genug.
> ...


 



Jocher, der immer dabei ist, die böse Jugend von heute zu verteitidigen.


Wobei ich vieles ähnlich sehe, Zigaretten sind ätzend, sich dauernd zu besaufen auch.
Ne Freundin ist nicht schlecht, aber einfach frei "Mädchen-Treffen und spaßige Sachen-tun" ist auch nicht so schlimm




Übrigens muss hier wohl der Kindergarten mal ran, und den ganzen Fusselwerfern mal zeigen, was echte Männer sind.
Aber Asche auf mein Haupt, ich habe keinen pinken Blinker|rolleyes




Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## FehmarnAngler (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@ Steffen:
Mir passt es so, hätte mich irgendetwas verärgert hätte ich dich schon per Pn angeschrieben und aufgeklärt. 

@ Jan Peter:
Irgendwer muss es ja machen.  
Es gab ja auch schon einige lustige Threads hier zum Thema "böse Jugend von heute" :m


Soll ich dir noch einen Pinkie besorgen?  |supergri


----------



## Nolfravel (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> @ Jan Peter:
> Irgendwer muss es ja machen.
> Es gab ja auch schon einige lustige Threads hier zum Thema "böse Jugend von heute" :m
> 
> ...


 



Gibt das pinke Hansen Flash?


Eigentlich kann man ja nie genug Blinker haben, ich bin auch schon bei über 50.
Empfuinde ich schoin als recht viel, da ich ja nur 3-4mal anne Küste komme.


Aber im Moment plagt mich als armer Schüler die Pleite, da hier ein neues Aqaurium steht.
Knappe 500l und 1.50m lang:l:l:l


Da fließt schon ne Menge Kohle rein.



Deswegen wird das wohl in diesem Jahr erstmal keine neuen Blinker geben, wobei...


Schlag mal´wat pinkes vor, vllt. brauch ich ja doch noch einen




Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## FehmarnAngler (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

150 Liter Aquarium, ach du Armer. 
Wenn ich überlege wie viel Geld ich schon für mein 50L Becken ausgegeben habe... aber 150L ist schon was ganz feines. #6

 z.B. einen weiß-pinken Snap in , pink silber Gladax, ich glaube einen pinken Spöket Kula habe ich auch noch, Snap in schwarz mit pinken Punkten|supergri

Hansen gibs glaube ich nicht in pink, aber es gibt ja noch Farbsprühdosen. :m Damit mache ich dir auf Wunsch auch einen Fight pink.


----------



## goeddoek (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Übrigens muss hier wohl der Kindergarten mal ran, und den ganzen Fusselwerfern mal zeigen, was *echte Männer* sind.





Hmmm, wenn ich mir Fusselwerfer wie den Schutenmann, Zottel, Ullov oder mich betrachte - nein, müsst ihr nicht


----------



## Margaux (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Bier und andere Alkoholika stiften eigentlich immer die Teilnehmer.
> 
> Ich bin dann auch voll belegt was Schlafplätze angeht!



Mein Bett habe ich ja dabei und ist nur 7€ weit weg |schlaf:.

Einen Kasten Altbier vom Niederrhein spende ich immer gerne :vik:


----------



## Ines (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Oha, Männlichkeits-Contest - ich freu mich drauf! #6


----------



## Nolfravel (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> 150 Liter Aquarium, ach du Armer.
> Wenn ich überlege wie viel Geld ich schon für mein 50L Becken ausgegeben habe... aber 150L ist schon was ganz feines. #6
> 
> z.B. einen weiß-pinken Snap in , pink silber Gladax, ich glaube einen pinken Spöket Kula habe ich auch noch, Snap in schwarz mit pinken Punkten|supergri
> ...


 



Nich 150l, 1,5m lang.

Fast 500l


Das ist dann Nr.3.


Das erste war ein 112l Becken, dann hat mir meine erste, und einzige Freundin, mit der ich immerhin 356 Tage zusammen war, ein 25l Becken zur Konfirnmation geschenkt, in dem jetzt Zwergarnelen schwimmen.
Und dann hab ich Praktikum in nem Aquaristikladen gemacht und nu steht hier das neue Becken.

Samstag wirds wohl befüllt.



Falls du das mit dem pinken Fight wirklich für mich tun würdest, und das auch noch in 18gr, dann wäre das schon verdammt cool.

Würdest du dat echt machen?
Falls ja, würde ich den ganz ehrlich gern haben.




Georg: Warst du nicht einer der einzigen, der mit seiner tuffigen Fusselrute beiom letzten BMA nichts fing?!




Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## goeddoek (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Georg: Warst du nicht einer der einzigen, der mit seiner tuffigen Fusselrute beiom letzten BMA nichts fing?!




Jepp - was besagt das ? Außer, dass Du an deinem Satzbau arbeiten solltest ?


----------



## Margaux (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Ines schrieb:


> Oha, Männlichkeits-Contest - ich freu mich drauf! #6



Magst Du kein Bier? Ich bringe auch gerne eine Flasche vernünftigen Weißwein mit :g


----------



## FehmarnAngler (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Falls du das mit dem pinken Fight wirklich für mich tun würdest, und das auch noch in 18gr, dann wäre das schon verdammt cool.
> 
> Würdest du dat echt machen?
> Falls ja, würde ich den ganz ehrlich gern haben.


 

Hoppla, 500 Liter ist ja noch etwas anderes. |bigeyes Da kannste ja drin Baden und zum Teil heimische Fische drin halten, in der IG hab ich's mal so wargenommen aber nicht das es so groß ist. 

Ich werde schauen ob ich pinkes Farbspray finde, dann werde ich auf jeden Fall einen für dich machen.  Dann vielleicht noch ne Schicht Lack drüber und dann hält es auch. Den darfste natürlich behalten :vik: Ich schreib dir dann ne Pn.


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Margaux schrieb:


> Mein Bett habe ich ja dabei und ist nur 7€ weit weg |schlaf:.
> 
> Einen Kasten Altbier vom Niederrhein spende ich immer gerne :vik:


Immer gern gesehen  #h



Ines schrieb:


> Oha, Männlichkeits-Contest - ich freu mich drauf! #6


Dann hättest ja sogar Bespaßung falls Du nicht an der Vorbesprechung teilnehmen kannst 



goeddoek schrieb:


> Jepp - was besagt das ? Außer, dass Du an deinem Satzbau arbeiten solltest ?


:vik:#6:vik:#6



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ich werde schauen ob ich pinkes Farbspray finde


Solltest Du wirklich "Tuffenspray" haben fange ich doch wieder an Deinen Neigungen an zu zweifeln


----------



## Blauzahn (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ich bin wieder raus aus dem Spiel.
Beruflich leider Terminüberschneidungen.

@Steffen
Die PN hast du gelesen (?) zwecks Frühjahr ?


----------



## OssiHWI (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

wenn man hier so mit liest, kommt man echt ins Grübeln, ob man nicht auch schon an der Vorbesprechung teilnehmen sollte....man könnte ja als Neuling in der Runde echt was verpassen.....|kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Och! Die Stimmung ist ja schon wieder super.
Ich bringe natürlich auch "Verpflegung" mit und zumindest auf dem Hinweg kann ich natürlich Volker shutteln.


----------



## Wildshark (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Wie gut das ich meinen T4 habe und nach der Besprechung in meine LEO-Bettwäsche eintauchen kann!!!!!!!!!!

Man habt ihr heute aber alle Zeit!!!
Ich war schön fischen!!!!!!
Habe auch was gefangen!!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Hab ich gelesen René, antwort folgt noch #h


----------



## Margaux (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> ...zumindest auf dem Hinweg kann ich natürlich Volker shutteln.



Das wäre wieder fein Gerrit #6 und ggf. sogar am Samstag mit zum Forellenstrand, wenn es dort keinen WoMo-tauglichen Parkplatz gibt #6#6

Keine Sorge übrigens, ich bringe natürlich norddeutsches Pils mit...


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Margaux schrieb:


> Das wäre wieder fein Gerrit #6 und ggf. sogar am Samstag mit zum Forellenstrand, wenn es dort keinen WoMo-tauglichen Parkplatz gibt #6#6
> 
> Keine Sorge übrigens, ich bringe natürlich norddeutsches Pils mit...



ich hab auch nix gegen Alt einzuwenden


----------



## Ines (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@Margaux, ja ich mag Bier - aber was hat das mit Männlichkeit zu tun? |kopfkrat
(Wahrscheinlich wird es immer Rituale geben, die mir fremd bleiben #c- aber das ist auch in Ordnung...)
Also, wenn ich zur Vorbesprechung komme, kann ich meinen flüssigen blonden Beitrag (Bier meine ich) jedenfalls auch beisteuern.


Schade, René, aber es gibt ein nächstes Mal.#h


----------



## macmarco (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Wie gut das ich meinen T4 habe und nach der Besprechung in meine LEO-Bettwäsche eintauchen kann!!!!!!!!!! Der Gedanke daran ist ja .... #d#d#dnaja ich möchte nichts sagen
> 
> Man habt ihr heute aber alle Zeit!!!
> Ich war schön fischen!!!!!!
> ...


Und was hast du nun gefangen??? Erzähl mal:g


----------



## Pikepauly (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@Volker
Natürlich auch mit zum Strand, das ist ja wesentlich flotter als mit dem WOMI.

@Ines
Bier hat nix mit männlich zu tun.
Aber plattdeutsch sollte man in der "Vorbereitungsrunde" schon können....


----------



## Reverend Mefo (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



macmarco schrieb:


> Und was hast du nun gefangen??? Erzähl mal:g



Aber Echt.....Sandaal oder Seestern gerissen oder was ??


----------



## macmarco (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Aber Echt.....Sandaal oder Seestern gerissen oder was ??


Naja... Seestern ist zur Zeit relativ schwer zu fangen... die beisser sehr sehr spitz ...ist echt nicht leicht :g|supergri|supergri:m


----------



## Wildshark (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ein guten Dorsch und dann noch ein paar Barsche!!!!

Nix Seestern!!!:m


----------



## Pikepauly (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Digges Petri!


----------



## macmarco (21. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Ein guten Dorsch und dann noch ein paar Barsche!!!!
> 
> Nix Seestern!!!:m


Najaaaaa...gut ...*gääähn* Petri #6


----------



## Margaux (22. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Volker
> Natürlich auch mit zum Strand, das ist ja wesentlich flotter als mit dem WOMI.
> 
> @Ines
> ...


 

Danke Gerrit, perfekt.

Plattdeutsch kann ich aber nicht, bin ich jetzt raus ;+ |supergri
Bei mir ist das mit der Anreise am Freitag eh 50/50. Wenn ich lange arbeite, reise ich erst Samstag an.


----------



## Windmaster (22. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Gibt das pinke Hansen Flash?
> 
> 
> Eigentlich kann man ja nie genug Blinker haben, ich bin auch schon bei über 50.
> ...



Was wollt ihr denn unbedingt mit so nem pinken schwuchtel Blinker, ich glaub das ist quatsch.

Blinker kann man auch deutlich zuviel haben, z.B. 50 sind zuviel 
Ich habe in meinen 2 Boxen 30 Blinker, eine mit 10-15g, die andere mit 16-20g Ködern. Davon könnte ich bestimmt auf die Hälfte verzichten !


Bei passenden Bedingungen werd ich sowieso die Fliegenflitsche schwingen


----------



## woern1 (22. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder raus aus dem Spiel.
> Beruflich leider Terminüberschneidungen.


Vielleicht konnte ich als Ersatz für Koll. Blauzahn herhalten, ich wohn' ja ohnehin hier oben, nehm' kein Platz weg, fangen tu ich eh' nix und werde auch ganz ruhig und friedlich, wenn ich paar Bier drin hab'.  Steffen und Jochen kenn' ich auch so bischen, die können ja für mich 'bürgen'.
Würde mich freuen, wenn ich teilnehmen könnte.

TL

werner


----------



## Ines (22. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ich glaub', Margaux, da hat sich mit den Posts was überkreuzt. Ich hatte mich auf dein Bier-Post gar nicht bezogen, sondern auf die Youngsters und Georg im Post eins drüber. Von daher habe ich deine Bierbemerkung auch irgendwie nicht verstanden. So, das, um die Verwirrung komplett zu machen, oder auch nicht. Ist ja auch egal. #h

@Gerrit, ich war zehn Jahre Mitglied des Imsumer Fördervereins für die Theatergruppe "De Lüüd von Ossentorm" #6 und habe mich in der Zeit an so manchem plattdeutschen Lustspiel erfreut (Ja, ich habe ein "Heimatfilmherz", das mag sowas).
Das meiste an Platt auf der Bühne habe ich auch verstanden - ich hoffe, das reicht für die Aufnahme. |supergri


----------



## goeddoek (22. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@ Woern

Was heißt hier "vielleicht" ? Wird dringendst Zeit, dass wir uns mal kennenlernen  #h


----------



## JanS (22. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Autsch, ohne jetzt alles zu lesen. Aber wenn noch Platz anne Küste ist würd ich auch gerne hochkommen! ;-)


----------



## woern1 (22. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



goeddoek schrieb:


> @ Woern
> 
> Was heißt hier "vielleicht" ? Wird dringendst Zeit, dass wir uns mal kennenlernen  #h



Ich hoffe nur, dass Steffen letztes WE bei Dir nur "Gutes" von der Insel hier erzählt hat. 


werner


----------



## Margaux (22. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Ines schrieb:


> Ich glaub', Margaux, da hat sich mit den Posts was überkreuzt. Ich hatte mich auf dein Bier-Post gar nicht bezogen, sondern auf die Youngsters und Georg im Post eins drüber. Von daher habe ich deine Bierbemerkung auch irgendwie nicht verstanden. So, das, um die Verwirrung komplett zu machen, oder auch nicht. Ist ja auch egal. #h


 
Ähhh|kopfkrat hm #c tja, verstehe ich zwar immer noch micht ganz, bringe aber nun gerne Weißwein mit, oder ÄÄÄHHM ;+ oder wie...|bigeyes ...


----------



## Ines (22. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Bier genügt!


----------



## Margaux (22. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Ines schrieb:


> Bier genügt!


 
#g Alles klaro!! #6


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr denn unbedingt mit so nem pinken schwuchtel Blinker, ich glaub das ist quatsch.


 

Ach komm... ein wenig Spaß muss ein. 

@ woern1:
Ach du bist ja auch hier, wusste ich noch gar nicht. #h


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## woern1 (22. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Sowas......#c|kopfkrat
#h

werner


----------



## Schutenpiet (22. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Ines schrieb:


> Bier genügt!




Seh ich auch so..hoffentlich macht mein Fahrer nicht krank an dem Tag |supergri
Piet


----------



## goeddoek (22. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



woern1 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass Steffen letztes WE bei Dir nur "Gutes" von der Insel hier erzählt hat.
> 
> 
> werner




Nur das Beste, Werner, nur das Beste #6




Margaux schrieb:


> Ähhh|kopfkrat hm #c tja, verstehe ich zwar immer noch micht ganz, bringe aber nun gerne Weißwein mit, oder ÄÄÄHHM ;+ oder wie...|bigeyes ...




Lass Dich nicht verrückt machen - roll' 'n Faß trock'nen Roten rein un' gut is   

Darf von mir aus auch Margaux sein, wir sind da nich so wählerisch  :m


----------



## Margaux (22. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Darf von mir aus auch Margaux sein, wir sind da nich so wählerisch  :m



Hab' ich in der Tat noch drei Flaschen von im Keller |supergri, bringe ich aber nicht mit


----------



## Pikepauly (22. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@Ines

Nee, ick glöf dat nich. Da waren wir ja früher fast mal Nachbarn.
Imsum, sei froh das Du da weg bist, da sind nur noch Container.
Wenn man an sowas denkt, wird mir immer erst wirklich klar wie schön ruhig das bei Steffen auf Fehmarn ist, ausser wenn die Rockers vom Festland kommen und halt der König vonne Nachbarinsel.


----------



## Ines (22. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ja, Gerrit, das war zu der Zeit, als du noch in Paddingbüttel warst.
Aber an meine Zeit hinterm Deich habe ich (überwiegend) gute Erinnerungen.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@Ines

Padingbüttel ist wirklich schön!
Soviel Kühe, soviel Mais und Brennesseln, wunderbar!!!


----------



## Ines (22. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@Gerrit, ich fand's vor allem am Deich gut - den Blick aufs Wasser, das Watt...|rolleyes
Und du hast dich, genaugenommen, ja gaar nicht so weit weg bewegt... :m


----------



## gallus (23. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Mahlzeit!

Wenn´s beim besagtem Termin bleibt,
werde ich in Ausübung meiner grenzenlosen Freiheit,
und der beschränkten Mefo-Saison in MV;
mich gern hinzu gesellen..


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Moin Werner,
super daß Du dabei bist #h


----------



## Nolfravel (23. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Also, den pinken Tuffen_Köder will ick haben:q.
Ich fisch den auch, den Kinetic Salty gibt das schließlich auch in pink.


Ich werde euch mit meinem hoffentlich bald neuem tuffigen Ding wat vorangeln.


Ach Georg: Mir zeigt dass, dass mein Satzbau grandios ist und man mit Fusseln einfach nix fangen kann




Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Pikepauly (23. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@Gallus

Alter Recke!!! Auf Deine Anmeldung habe ich schon seit Tagen gelauert.
Schön das Du Zeit hast!


----------



## Tewi (23. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

gallus alter schwede....:q

hab Dich schon als vermisst gemeldet!!!!

ich habe heute auch beschlossen das ich wieder dabei sein werde!

vorrausgesetzt das wetter läst mich gute 600km fahren!!!#6


----------



## gallus (23. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Oha, man erinnert sich meiner!|supergri

Freu mich schon auf die halbelitäre Runde!!


----------



## Ines (23. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Und ich hab gerade gestern noch gedacht: Was ist eigentlich mit Gallus? |supergri


----------



## gallus (23. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Ines schrieb:


> Und ich hab gerade gestern noch gedacht: Was ist eigentlich mit Gallus? |supergri[/QUOTE
> 
> Dem gehts gut, seit dem er mit Gummi-Salamandern auf Zander angelt!!#6


----------



## Pikepauly (24. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Von wegen Halbelitär.
Das wird ja fast eine Fly-Only-Veranstaltung auf Ansage des "Chefguides"!

Ich glaub ich versteck mich son büschen an Strand mit meine koreanische Plastikangel....


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Auch wenn es nur wenige Blechschmeißer werden, so zeigen wir den Fusselwerfern wo es langgeht! #6


Zumindestens soll Jan Peter mit meiner Hansen Fight 'Special Seatrout Fembria pink Edition' eine Mefo fangen, damit der Steffen was zum sehen hat. :q


----------



## Margaux (24. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Von wegen Halbelitär.
> Das wird ja fast eine Fly-Only-Veranstaltung auf Ansage des "Chefguides"!
> 
> Ich glaub ich versteck mich son büschen an Strand mit meine koreanische Plastikangel....



Jau Gerrit, sieht echt so aus ;+. Ich folge Dir dann mit meinem deutschen Blank mit japanischer Rolle |rolleyes


----------



## xfishbonex (24. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nur wenige Blechschmeißer werden, so zeigen wir den Fusselwerfern wo es langgeht! #6
> 
> 
> Zumindestens soll Jan Peter mit meiner Hansen Fight 'Special Seatrout Fembria pink Edition' eine Mefo fangen, damit der Steffen was zum sehen hat. :q


 Lockt mal schön die mefos an für uns ich stand mal zwischen 3 blechschmeißer nicht einer hatte eine mefo aber angelockt haben sie die trutten und schwupp 2 stück hatte ich auf fliege lg andre


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

...die hatten einfach den falschen Köder. 

Du hast doch auch mit einer pinken Garnele mal gefangen vor gar nicht so langer Zeit, oder?


----------



## Ines (24. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Was redet ihr eigentlich so viel über Fische und Fänge? |kopfkrat

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind diese Treffen meist sehr kommunikative, fast fischfreie Veranstaltungen... |supergri


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Naja, die Sache mit den pinken Ködern soll ja nur aus Spaß sein, wenn es damit Fisch gibt umso besser. :q

Ich war ja vorhin mal wieder bei Zottelsteffen, jetzt sind mir auch einige Sachen um einiges klarer als vorher. Vorallem weiß ich jetzt endlich was es mit der Unterwäsche auf sich hatte. :q 

Und wie sagte Jan Peter:


> Das wird sau erotisch. :vik::q


Naja, was bei unserem rumgealbere rausgekommen ist wird der Steffen bestimmt noch irgendwann sagen. |rolleyes


----------



## OssiHWI (24. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Lockt mal schön die mefos an für uns ich stand mal zwischen 3 blechschmeißer nicht einer hatte eine mefo aber angelockt haben sie die trutten und schwupp 2 stück hatte ich auf fliege lg andre


 
vergiss nicht, dass ich deine Fliegenrute in der Hand hab.....


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

äh wie|bigeyes, das hört sich aber irgendwie etwas ferkelig an. :q


----------



## xfishbonex (24. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> vergiss nicht, dass ich deine Fliegenrute in der Hand hab.....


ich habe 4 stück kannst auch 3 in der hand haben :q


----------



## xfishbonex (24. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> ...die hatten einfach den falschen Köder.
> 
> Du hast doch auch mit einer pinken Garnele mal gefangen vor gar nicht so langer Zeit, oder?


 ich habe fast alle fische auf einer pinken fliege gefangen :q
auser 3 stück 
die eine ging auf blech und die anderen 2 auf einer grauen garnele die granate in der nacht auf einer braunen garnele 
und wenn du in meiner fliegen box schaust wirst du dich wundern fast alle fliegen bestehen aus pink :vik:lg andre


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Wieder da. Rügen ist echt nett. 

Wenn ich jetzt wegen der 10 Seiten irgendeinen vergessen habe, dann sagt es mir.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (25. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ich habe fast alle fische auf einer pinken fliege gefangen :q
> auser 3 stück
> die eine ging auf blech und die anderen 2 auf einer grauen garnele die granate in der nacht auf einer braunen garnele
> und wenn du in meiner fliegen box schaust wirst du dich wundern fast alle fliegen bestehen aus pink :vik:lg andre


 

ach herje, jetzt sind hier auch noch tuffige Fusselwerfer dabei. :vik:


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Halt Dich zurück Jochen, sonst kommst du als "Fussel" ans Tippet 

Sie zu, daß Du auf Dein Boot kommst und komm mir ja nicht ohne Fisch wieder


----------



## FehmarnAngler (25. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Steffen, wenn mein Vater nicht jetzt erst die Brötchen holen würde und ich ein Auto hätte, würde ich jetzt schon lange aufm Wasser sein. :q

Aber er kommt gerade, schnell etwas essen, das ganze Tackle verstauen und loos. :k


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Viel Spaß #h


----------



## Tewi (25. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

viel Spass und dicke Fische!!!!

Lass hören was ging...........


----------



## FehmarnAngler (26. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Soo, kann mich jetzt erst melden, da ich bis gerade eben noch auf der Silverland war zum Dorsche fangen. 

Gestern vom Boot... ganz nett. Erst im Sund auf Dorsch probiert, aber nichts. #t
Also langsam zurück in die Reede und erstmal mit Blech geschmissen, und nach dem 3. Wurf eine gute 50er Meerforelle verpatzt, die sich im Sprung den Haken abgeschüttelt hat. :c:c Köder war ein weiß+pinker Snap in 20gr.  Und an der Batson war der Drill bis zum Zeitpunkt wo der Fisch weg war auch sehr schön. :k
Naja, damit ich überhaupt noch etwas fange habe ich mir schnell 25 Wattis gebuddelt, bin zur Ansteuerungstonne Sund gedümpelt und habe meinen Hart Wasabi mit Wattis bestückt und dann absinken lassen. Da eigentlich kein Wind war und die Strömung sehr schwach war, habe ich nicht geankert, sondern habe mich abdriften lassen. So habe ich dann noch in ca. 3 Stunden mit einer Rute 11 Platten gefangen, darunter eine Dublette mit dem Wasabi. ;+

Ach genau, eine Sache ist noch passiert:
Da saß ich nun ganz in Ruhe in meinem Boot, als ich plötzlich lautes Pletschern hörte. Einmal kurz schauen, und da war tatsächlich was. Überall sind plötzlich kleine Heringsschwärme wie wild gesprungen, als ob sie gejagt wurden. Wirklich fast überall sind sie rumgeflitzt, nur nicht direkt vorm Boot. Blinker, Wobbler und Pilker blieben aber von eventuellen Jägern verschohnt, nur mit einem Heringspaternoster habe ich geguckt ob das verwertbare größen bei waren, sind aber alles nur kleine Fiecher gewesen. |rolleyes

Heute war ich dann aufn Kutter, erst war es noch ruhig und wir sind weit rausgefahren wo ich schnell 3 Dorsche und ein paar Babys hatte. Zwei große sind mir entkommen, einer ausgeschlitzt und bei dem anderen ist der Sprengring wohl kaputgebrochen. |kopfkrat Dann wurde es sehr, sehr ungemütlich und wir sind in den Inselschutz bei Staberhuk/Meeschendorf gefahren wo wir dann auch nicht mehr so viel Fisch hatten. Insgesammt 6 gutmaßige Dorsche und einen Wittling habe ich gefangen.

Fotos kommen später in die Galerie. 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Tewi (30. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Hi Ihr Mefoverrückten|bla:

so habe mal meinen Terminplaner umgeschrieben so das ich am 20.11. deffinitiv dabei bin!!!

Ich werde mal das schöne Diebels mitbringen für uns. Wird ja in Issum gebraut und das ist von mir nur ein Katzensprung (4Km!) :m

Freu mich Euch wieder zu sehen!:l


----------



## Margaux (30. September 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Tewi schrieb:


> Ich werde mal das schöne Diebels mitbringen für uns. Wird ja in Issum gebraut und das ist von mir nur ein Katzensprung (4Km!) :m



Ahh #6, noch ein Niederrheiner #h


----------



## xfishbonex (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ich bin raus 
aus der Nummer 
lg andre


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Ich bin raus
> aus der Nummer
> lg andre



Alles klar - gestrichen.


----------



## Tewi (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

warum das andre?????


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Moinsen,


Gebratene Trutte schmeckt übrigens echt legger, am Mittwoch gabs sie:q



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## OssiHWI (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Ich bin raus
> aus der Nummer
> lg andre


 

du hast bloss Angst, dass ich deine Fusselrute in Teich schmeiß....


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> du hast bloss Angst, dass ich deine Fusselrute in Teich schmeiß....


 in 2 wochen können wir gerne ein date machen :glg andre 
denn zeig ich dir wo der frosch die locken hat


----------



## OssiHWI (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> in 2 wochen können wir gerne ein date machen :glg andre
> denn zeig ich dir wo der frosch die locken hat


 

wie sieht es denn Sonntag bei dir aus? Ich will mit nem Kumpel Sonntag früh eventuell hoch auf die Insel. Mal gucken ob die Fische im Westen genauso gut schmecken wie bei uns....


----------



## Marcel-hl (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Bleibt es beim 20.11 ? Wird langsam Zeit für meine Tagesplanung, weil mittags noch der VfB ein Heimspiel hat |scardie:


----------



## Ines (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Wer macht denn jetzt die Orga, wo Uli gesperrt ist?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ines, das wollte ich gerade fragen 

Wenn was aktualisiert wird, könnte ja unser Modera-Thor  die Liste bearbeiten? #c


----------



## OssiHWI (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Ines schrieb:


> Wer macht denn jetzt die Orga, wo Uli gesperrt ist?


 

hab ich etwa was verpasst?


----------



## xfishbonex (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Grööööööööööööööööööööööööhl


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@Ines

Wenn keiner was dagegen hat halte ich die Teilnehmerliste frisch.
Bietet sich an weil ich vom 19 bis 21 November auf Fehmarn bin und da am Tag vorher mit Steffen zusammen schon mal was regeln könnte....


----------



## goeddoek (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Ines
> 
> Wenn keiner was dagegen hat halte ich die Teilnehmerliste frisch.
> Bietet sich an weil ich vom 19 bis 21 November auf Fehmarn bin und da am Tag vorher mit Steffen zusammen schon mal was regeln könnte....



Grandiose Idee :m


----------



## OssiHWI (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Ines
> 
> Wenn keiner was dagegen hat halte ich die Teilnehmerliste frisch.
> Bietet sich an weil ich vom 19 bis 21 November auf Fehmarn bin und da am Tag vorher mit Steffen zusammen schon mal was regeln könnte....


 

ich hätt auch nix dagegen.....es bietet sich ja förmlich an....


----------



## FehmarnAngler (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Ines
> 
> Wenn keiner was dagegen hat halte ich die Teilnehmerliste frisch.
> Bietet sich an weil ich vom 19 bis 21 November auf Fehmarn bin und da am Tag vorher mit Steffen zusammen schon mal was regeln könnte....


 
Bin auch dafür :m

Und diesmal ist mir das Wetter egal, da sehen wir uns hoffentlich schonmal


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Hallo Georg!

Dann ist das ja sozusagen offiziel erlaubt und wird dann auch so gemacht.


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@Fehmarnangler

Sieh Du mal zu das Du die Tage vorher mit Steffen rauskriegst wo die dicken Dorsche sind, dann wird das schon.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Wo man dicke Dorsche mit der Spinnrute bekommt weiß ich schon  Hast ja schon in der IG von gelesen 

Steffen und ich waren "zufälligerweise" am selben Abend mal am selben Strand und aus irgendeinem Grund habe ich gut Dorsche gefangen und er....  nur ne blööde Meerforelle


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Halt die Infos blos flach, sonst ist der Strand morgen voll. 

Mal im Ernst, diese Treffen waren immer absolute Highlights und auch wenn das mit Uli natürlich bedauerlich ist und auch mich traurig macht, sollte und wird das Treffen trotzdem stattfinden.

Voraussetzung dafür das ich die Teilnehmerliste führen kann, ist natürlich das ich die nächsten Wochen noch im AB bin sonst spiele ich den Ball mit der Orga wieder an Georg.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ich plapper hier nichts aus, dann wäre meine geheime Ecke ja nicht mehr geheim 

Was passiert ist, ist passiert. Life must go on! So auch das BMA.


----------



## OssiHWI (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Live must go on!


 

LiFe must go on....sorry, aber ich bin ja gerne bei der Allgemeinbildung behilflich....|kopfkrat


----------



## FehmarnAngler (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ich bin doch auch blööd#q
Habe gerade extra noch nachgeschaut was nun richtig ist und.... naja.

Muss inne Heia, das war das erste Anzeichen von starker Müdigkeit |gaehn:|schlafen


----------



## OssiHWI (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

kann ja mal passieren...ich wollte auch nich klug schei....


----------



## FehmarnAngler (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Passt schon


----------



## Tewi (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Warum is Uli denn gesperrt???? man man man......

Also dann mal Butter bei de Fische!!!! Ich bin dabei und bring ne Kiste Diebels mit!!!!


----------



## Margaux (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Tewi schrieb:


> Warum is Uli denn gesperrt???? man man man......


 
Das würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## OssiHWI (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

keiner weiss was? mich würde es auch brennend interessieren.....


----------



## Tewi (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@Ossi HWI

Sie haben Post!


----------



## Ines (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ja, schade ist das.


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Hallo Leute 
Wieso ist das denn schade |kopfkrat wer immer das letzte wort hat der wird eben mal ausgeschaltet lg andre


----------



## Ines (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Bohne, wieso bist du bei LMF eigentlich rausgeflogen?


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Andre, unterlasse das nachtreten.


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Ines schrieb:


> Bohne, wieso bist du bei LMF eigentlich rausgeflogen?


 Weil ich zu lieb war zu alex  :l


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@Andre

Das gehört hier nicht her!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Wieso ist das denn schade |kopfkrat wer immer das letzte wort hat der wird eben mal ausgeschaltet lg andre


Gänzlich unnötiger Spruch #d





Truttafriend schrieb:


> Andre, unterlasse das nachtreten.


Danke Tim #h


So, also weiter im Text hier!

Das BMA findet statt, Gerrit führt die Teilnehmerliste.

Beizeiten stelle ich noch nen "Belegungsplan" für mein FH rein, damit geklärt ist, wer wo pennt.

Ich selbst werde am 20. nicht mitfischen, da ich arbeiten muß.
Bei der "Vorbesprechung" bin ich natürlich dabei 

Als Futter für die Runde ist eine deftige Kartoffelsuppe angedacht, die ich und Sandra höchstpersönlich vom Knochen bis zur Einlage selbst herstellen werden 

Die Buben/Mädels brauchen ja ne anständige Mahlzeit der Jahreszeit angepaßt 

Nahrungsmittelunverträglichkeiten und persönliche Wünsche werden brücksichtigt, aber komme mir keiner mit nem 4 Gänge Menü als Wunsch, da gibts sofort eine mit dem Kochlöffel


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Wenn ich das richtig auf dem Zettel habe, ist die Vorbesprechung mit folgenden Leuten:

1. Ich (weil der Esel sich immer zuerst nennt  )
2. Sandra (weil der Esel seine Frau immer als zweites nennt  )
2. Uli (FH)
4. Baggi (FH)
5. Gerrit (FH)
6. Sharky (Bully inkl. 10kWh Strom  )
7. Georg (Besucherritze  )
8. Nolfravel (FH)
9. Fehmarn-Angler (Heimschläfer  )
10. woern1 (noch'n Heimschläfer  )
11. Margeaux (WoMo)

@Ines:
Bist Du bei der Vorbesprechung dabei?
Hätte noch nen Platz für Dich, dann is' die Hütte voll.
Du hast Vorrang bevor jemand anderes nachrücken darf


----------



## Ines (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

O ja, Steffen, ich bin gern bei der Vorbesprechung dabei! |wavey:


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Super Ines 
Freut mich  Dann ist die Hütte hiermit voll!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> 9. Fehmarn-Angler (Heimschläfer  )


 

Joar, mir bleibt ja nichts anderes übrig |rolleyes
Bin auch am überlegen ob ich euch alle mal besuchen soll, mit dem Rad bin ich in 5 Minuten im Dorf


----------



## Wildshark (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ja ne wat ne schöne Runde!!!!:q:q

Erdäpfel in Suppe hört sich ja auch gut an !!

Aber das Chilli werde ich dann mit einem tränenden Auge vermissen!!!!:c:c

Gruß 
Torsten


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Joar, mir bleibt ja nichts anderes übrig |rolleyes
> Bin auch am überlegen ob ich euch alle mal besuchen soll, mit dem Rad bin ich in 5 Minuten im Dorf



ich hatte eigentlich fest mit dir gerechnet?
sonst würdest doch nicht auf der Liste der Vorbesprechungsteilnehmer stehen


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Ja ne wat ne schöne Runde!!!!:q:q
> 
> Erdäpfel in Suppe hört sich ja auch gut an !!
> 
> ...



Chili hatten wir schon 3 mal, wird mal Zeit für nen Speisekarten wechsel 

Sandra gibt Dir sicher auch das Rezept und wenn es euch beide packt, könnt Ihr ja auch wieder stricken


----------



## FehmarnAngler (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> ich hatte eigentlich fest mit dir gerechnet?
> sonst würdest doch nicht auf der Liste der Vorbesprechungsteilnehmer stehen


 

Ups, habe das kleine Wörtchen überlesen 
Na klar bin ich dabei bei der Vorbesprechung :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ich weiß Jochen, Du hast ja schon Sehnsucht nach J.P. :q:g

Da kannst Du ihm dann schon Freitag das pinke Teil zustecken :vik:


----------



## Ines (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Muss, darf, soll sonst noch etwas mitgebracht werden? Ich mein, es ist ja bestimmt ziemlich trockene Luft in der Bude.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Was fürn pinkes Teil soll ich reinstecken? |bigeyes|bigeyes |kopfkrat


äääääääh, na klar, der pinke Supertruttenköder 



Keine Angst, das war pure Absicht. Also, der Satz.


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Ines schrieb:


> Muss, darf, soll sonst noch etwas mitgebracht werden? Ich mein, es ist ja bestimmt ziemlich trockene Luft in der Bude.



Nix bestimmtes Ines.

Abendessen und Alkfreie Getränke stiften Sandra und ich, Alkoholika die Teilnehmer...

Wir sollten speziell für die "Vorbesprechung"  nur nochmal abklären, wer was mitbringt, sonst müssen wir nachher alle Schnaps trinken weil keiner Bier oder Wein mitgebracht hat


----------



## Wildshark (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Steffen wenn ich es nicht mehr schaffe davor noch bei Dir zu erscheinen, kannst du mir dann bitte noch so ein Messer mit bringen?
Du weißt welches? Das was du auch hast! Das für große Jungs!!

Das will ich an meinem Yak fest instalieren!!
Zu den Alk. Getränken!! 
Da fange ich dann mal an!

"Ich packe in meinen Koffer, schönen Wodka"!!!!!!!!!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ich sponser ne Kiste und ne Flasche.
Also Bier und was mit Umdrehungen.


----------



## Margaux (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ich telefoniere vorher mit Uli, weil ich wissen möchte, was los ist. Dann entscheide ich, ob ich überhaupt noch komme. Wenn ich teilnehme, schmeiße ich 'ne Kiste Bier, mach' am Samstag den Grillmeister und bringe vernünftige Grillwürste mit.


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Margaux schrieb:


> Ich telefoniere vorher mit Uli, weil ich wissen möchte, was los ist. Dann entscheide ich, ob ich überhaupt noch komme. Wenn ich teilnehme, schmeiße ich 'ne Kiste Bier, mach' am Samstag den Grillmeister und bringe vernünftige Grillwürste mit.



Wage Dich nicht zu erscheinen Volker, Uli ist ja auch dabei, das ist völlig unabhängig von dem was passier war. #h


----------



## Ines (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@Steffen, wann ist denn "Sitzungsbeginn"?


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ich denke, viele reisen vormittgas schon an und gehen Freitag schon mal angeln, Essen gibts dann irgendwann zwischen 19 und 20 Uhr.

Ich selbst darf ja arbeiten an dem Freitag und Samstag, bin also erst um ca. 18:30 zu Hause.
Sandra hat aber frei und ist da, also ist "Einlaß" auch ohne mich möglich, sonst hätten Uli oder Gerrit auch nen Haustürschlüssel bekommen.
Also alles furchtbar entspannt


----------



## FehmarnAngler (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ich sage an dem Tag Vatii bescheid, dann fahre ich nachm Besuch bei dir im Shop ins Dorf. #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ich sage an dem Tag Vatii bescheid, dann fahre ich nachm Besuch bei dir im Shop ins Dorf. #h



Ich kann dich auch direkt vom Laden mitnehmen, dann muß dich dein papa nur später im dorf abholen.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Nee Rad ist schon gut. Das kann ich noch gut ab und ist gut für die Po-Muskeln  Das ist nichts, wenn ich überlege wie es ist mit einer Tonne Gepäck im Anhänger gegen 5BFT aus West von der Ostküste zu kommen. |uhoh:

Mein Vater pennt dann wenn ich wiederkomme


----------



## Nolfravel (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Nee Rad ist schon gut. Das kann ich noch gut ab und ist gut für die Po-Muskeln  Das ist nichts, wenn ich überlege wie es ist mit einer Tonne Gepäck im Anhänger gegen 5BFT aus West von der Ostküste zu kommen. |uhoh:
> 
> Mein Vater pennt dann wenn ich wiederkomme


 


Po-Muskeln?:q:q


Jez hab ick Angst:q:q



JP


----------



## Ines (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Das waren noch Zeiten, als ich jeden Tag Fahrrad gefahren bin. Wenn ich da an meine Po-Muskeln denke!!!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Po-Muskeln?:q:q
> 
> 
> Jez hab ick Angst:q:q
> ...


 

:q:q:q:q:q

Die brauche ich für die Schule, nur ein abgehärteter Po kann ohne Probleme den halben Tag auf ungepolsterten Stühlen liegen


----------



## Nolfravel (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> :q:q:q:q:q
> 
> Die brauche ich für die Schule, nur ein abgehärteter Po kann ohne Probleme den halben Tag auf ungepolsterten Stühlen liegen


 

Kenn ich doch:q



JP


----------



## Nordlicht (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ich hoffe mal, das Wind und Wetter euch an den Strand von Staberhuk treiben.
Ich habe Dienst und würde dann wenigstens mal zum quatschen kommen #h


----------



## Wildshark (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Als ich das letzte mal Fahrrad gefahren bin gab es noch nicht einmal Pedalen!!!:vik:


----------



## OssiHWI (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> :q:q:q:q:q
> 
> Die brauche ich für die Schule, nur ein abgehärteter Po kann ohne Probleme den halben Tag auf ungepolsterten Stühlen liegen


 

also ich hab früher gesessen...Naja, die Zeiten ändern sich wohl....


----------



## woern1 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Du gierst doch eh' nur auf das leckere Essen und brauchst dann kein trocken Brot essen|rolleyes

Wobei Staberhuk vom Spot her wahrscheinlich eh' gut besucht ist am WE.
TL

(dein Nachbar)  werner


Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, das Wind und Wetter euch an den Strand von Staberhuk treiben.
> Ich habe Dienst und würde dann wenigstens mal zum quatschen kommen #h


----------



## Pikepauly (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@Nordlicht

Kümmer Dich mal darum das der Wind passt, dann kommen wir gerne nach Staberhuk.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ist doch egal wo es hingeht, ich fange eh nur Dorsche. :c:q


----------



## OssiHWI (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ist doch egal wo es hingeht, ich fange eh nur Dorsche. :c:q


 
nix da...wir Blechwerfer werden mal den Fusselköppen zeigen wie man Trutten fängt....


----------



## Ines (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Nix gegen einen schönen Dorsch an der Spinnrute! Diese Erfahrung durfte ich in diesem Jahr erstmals machen. Mit trockenen Füßen!


----------



## Nolfravel (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> nix da...wir Blechwerfer werden mal den Fusselköppen zeigen wie man Trutten fängt....


 

Oh jaaaa:q:q:q.


Echte Männers eben:q:q:q



JP


----------



## Ines (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Mal so ne Frage: Wieviel Trutten wurden denn auf den letzten BMA-Treffen so im Durchschnitt gefangen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Tewi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ich glaub das waren gar nicht so viele Ines!#c


----------



## Ines (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



> Ich glaub das waren gar nicht so viele Ines!#c


 
Das glaub ich auch. |supergri


----------



## Wildshark (1. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Es waren 2 !!!!!!!

Gruß 
Torsten


----------



## Margaux (1. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe gerade schon Steffen mitgeteilt, daß ich aus zeitlichen Gründen wohl passen muß. Für das Vortreffen am Freitag auf jeden Fall, den Samstag werde ich versuchen und hoffen, daß ich mir das noch einrichten kann. Das kann ich aber nur spontan entscheiden.

Viele Grüße und - falls ich nicht aufkreuzen kann - viel Spaß und vor allem mehr Fische als letztes Jahr |supergri!

Volker |wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (1. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@Volker

Schade, aber versuch mal den Samstag.

2 Fische sind Satz, das reicht doch solange genug Wurst da ist.


----------



## goeddoek (1. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

War das ein anderes BMA, als dass, auf dem ich war ? #c |supergri

Leider sind nur zwei Meerforellen "in die Wertung" gekommen. Gefangen wurden aber - soweit ich mich erinnere - zehn, zwölf #h


----------



## Margaux (1. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Volker
> 
> Schade, aber versuch mal den Samstag.
> 
> 2 Fische sind Satz, das reicht doch solange genug Wurst da ist.



@Gerrit, ich versuche den Samstag aufzukreuzen, hoffe, daß es klappt.

Eine 39,9cm hatte ich letztes Jahr übrigens auch


----------



## Pikepauly (1. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@Georg

Danke das Du nicht geschrieben hast wer beim 1 ten BMA die obligatorischen 2 Trutten gefangen hat......


----------



## OssiHWI (1. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Eigenlob stinkt.....


----------



## goeddoek (1. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Georg
> 
> Danke das Du nicht geschrieben hast wer beim 1 ten BMA die obligatorischen 2 Trutten gefangen hat......




*Der* Schock sitzt noch immer soooo tief, dass ich davon nicht schreiben kann ....  |supergri


----------



## Wildshark (2. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Und wer bringt dann einen Grill mit??????

Wenn der Master of the Grill nicht kommt!!!!!

Du hast recht Georg , ich hatte aber nur zwei Trutten auf einem Bild von dem Treffen!!

Das war meine Mittagsforelle bevor die Wurst fertig war!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Schutenpiet (2. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Leeve Lüüd ich bin ruut...Ehrenamt :-( :c


----------



## Ines (2. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Too bad, Piet! #c


----------



## Tewi (3. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Hallo BMA Freunde,

ich werde auch schon am Freitag anreisen wie einige von Euch!

Ist denn am Freitag schon jemand am fischen oder wo kann man noch nen  Bier trinken gehen???|bla:


----------



## Pikepauly (3. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@Tewi

Ich bin Freitag da, weiss aber nicht ob vormittgas, mittags oder nachmittags. Angeln soll aber auf jeden Fall auch am Freitag noch stattfinden.


----------



## Tewi (4. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Hi Gerrit,

Na das hört sich doch schon mal gut an! ich denke das ich zwischen 12.00 & 14.00 Uhr in Fehmarn aufschlagen werde!

Mal sehen wer sich dann am Strand so rumtreibt.


----------



## Blindfischer (4. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ich versuch das Freitag dann auch mal, mit Betonung auf Versuch #h

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Wildshark (4. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Also ich werde Freitag auch schon aufschlagen! Suche dann schon mal wo sich die Mefos an diesem Wochenende rum treiben!!#6

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Schutenpiet (5. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

|kopfkrat  Liebe Bürger und Meerforellenmigranten auf Fehmarn ich muss das Ganze leider aus der Ferne verfolgen, weil ich mich irgendwann mal gemüßigt fühlte, an der Gestaltung unserer Region mitzuwirken...und nu ..nu opfer ich so ein wichtiges Date mit lauter soliden, asketischen und sportlichen Menschen auf höchstem Niveau..um mich woanners abzusabbeln..mieser Tausch oder? Waaaarum nicht Sonntag? Waarum nicht ne Woche eher...oder so? Trotzdem viiiiel Spaß (trotz Askese, hohem Niveau und Integrationswilligkeit) und viiiiele Fische bin auf den Bericht gespannt. ..PS Vorsicht..es ist die Zeit der Glupschaugenmilchner...#c
Piet


----------



## Blindfischer (6. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Hi Piet, Glubschaugenfische sind dein Metier, wir anderen fassen bei der Handlandung eher vorne am Fisch an, da passiert sowas dann nicht....


trotzdem Schade, aber viel Spaß beim Absabbeln.....
(Das wird bei uns ja wieder zu kurz kommen, weil wir die ganze Zeit hochkonzentriert fischen werden)

:q


----------



## Schutenpiet (7. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Hi Piet, Glubschaugenfische sind dein Metier, wir anderen fassen bei der Handlandung eher vorne am Fisch an, da passiert sowas dann nicht....
> 
> 
> trotzdem Schade, aber viel Spaß beim Absabbeln.....
> ...



|kopfkrat|bigeyes ...Ach ja...achso..Du machst da auch mit...hätte es anders formulieren sollen 
Piet


----------



## Tewi (7. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Wer fischt denn beim BMA mit der Fliege????


----------



## goeddoek (7. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Hej Tewi #h


Na, da sind ja noch Steffen, Alex und Wildshark, an die Du dich vertrauensvoll wenden kannst :m

Ob ich teilnehme, kann ich leider erst in ein paar Tagen sagen.

Wünsche aber allen schon mal jetzt viel Spaß und ein paar tolle Fänge :m #h #h


----------



## Tewi (8. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Hiho Goeddoek,

ich dachte schon das Dich ne fette Mefo mit in die Fluten gerissen hat!
Hatte mich vor einiger Zeit bei Dir gemeldet weil wir auf Lolland waren und DU nicht aufzufinden warst! Naja beim nächsten Mal!

Steffen kommt zwar auch glaub ich aber nicht zum fischen. Benutzt Du einen Schußkorb und wenn ja welchen?!?!

ich fische die Orviswanne und wollte mal wissen wer seine Wanne getunt hat! Ist ja jetzt wohl in Mode gekommen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich es auch machen soll.


----------



## goeddoek (8. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Asche auf mein Haupt, Tewi  Ja, irgendwie hat das mit der Kommunikation nicht so recht geklappt. Siggi hatte auch im FF keine PN von mir gekriegt #c

Sei's drum - nächstes Mal klappt das :m Habt aber ja trotzdem gut gefangen #6 'ne große Mefo hat mich leider nicht ins Wasser gezogen - vielmehr war ich damit beschäftigt 'ne neue Kläranlage zu bauen.

Glaub mir, ich wär lieber Angeln gegangen  :q


Zum Schnurkorb - ich hab den stabilen, schweren von LL Bean. Den konnte man 'ne zeitlang für'n schmalen Taler kriegen. "Getunt" hab ich den auch. In die Spitzen hab ich noch zusätzlich Kabelbinder eingezogen, damit ich weniger Tüdel hab. Klappt gut, ist ähnlich wie beim Flexistripper. 
Zusätzlich - einige werden die Augen verdrehen - Ablaufbohrungen in den Boden gemacht


----------



## Tewi (9. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ja klar beim nächsten mal klappt es bestimmt!
Wir haben beschlossen jetzt jedes Jahr zur Abschlußtour für Mefo nach DK Lolland zu fahren. Sind schon jetzt in der Planung. Wenn Du was dazu beitragen möchtest meld Dich einfach Georg!

Zurück zum BMA: ich werde mit einem Flififreund aufschlagen, also noch jemand dazu.

Freuwieblöd!!!!!


----------



## OssiHWI (9. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Tewi schrieb:


> Ja klar beim nächsten mal klappt es bestimmt!
> Wir haben beschlossen jetzt jedes Jahr zur Abschlußtour für Mefo nach DK Lolland zu fahren. Sind schon jetzt in der Planung. Wenn Du was dazu beitragen möchtest meld Dich einfach Georg!
> 
> Zurück zum BMA: ich werde mit einem Flififreund aufschlagen, also noch jemand dazu.
> ...


 
Abschlusstour?|kopfkrat hab ich etwa irgendwas verpasst?


----------



## Tewi (9. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Hi Ossi,

nein nein alles gut!

Wir (drei sehr gute Flififreunde!) haben uns vorgenommen jedes Jahr zum Saisonende eine Abschlußtour nach DK zu machen.

Das war schon alles!#6


----------



## OssiHWI (9. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

puuuuhhh ich hatte schon Angst.....


----------



## Tewi (9. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Alles im grünen Bereich Ossi!!!!

Kann mir mal einer sagen wann und wo wir uns treffen? Wieder bei Mäce???


----------



## FehmarnAngler (9. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Soviel ich verstanden habe wieder bei Mecces 


Aaah, super... in Watbüx, bzw. in Watkleidung dort reingehen und sich was bestellen :vik:   Aber morgends gibs nur den ekeligen Frühstücksfraß |uhoh:




....nein, eigentlich bin ich gar kein Fastfoodfan.


----------



## Blindfischer (10. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Also die letzen Male war Mc Doof noch zu wenn wir uns da getroffen haben, oder wird das diesmal später wegen der Nachwirkungen des Vorbereitungsmeetings? :q:q

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## OssiHWI (11. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

So Leute,

wie sollte es anders sein, aber bei mir wird leider was dazwischen kommen....#q#q#q


ICH BIN RAUS AUS DER GESCHICHTE!!!!!


Ich wünsche allen viel Erfolg und viel Fisch (zumindest den Blechis)

Ossi


----------



## Tewi (11. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

?????????????????????????????#c


----------



## OssiHWI (11. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

kleiner Spaß...

Ich wünsche natürlich allen reichlich Fisch, aber da die Blechis in der Unterzahl sind.....


----------



## Tewi (13. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Sag mal einer wat denn hier los????? Keiner mehr am schreiben???#c

Ich brauche noch ein paar Infos per PN wo wie wann usw.;+

Wir werden schon am Freitag Mittag anreisen und in Lensan übernachten.
Wollten dann auch noch fischen am selbigen Tag!:vik:

Was ist mit der Liste, ist die noch aktuell???#c


----------



## Tewi (14. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Nochmal ich:

wir bringen noch 1kg Bauch & 1kg Nackensteaks (eingelegt!) und ne Kiste Diebels mit!#6#6#6


----------



## Pikepauly (14. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@Tewi
Ich war ne Woche auf Fünen zum "Einfischen".
Bringe heute Abend die Teilnehmerliste auf den aktuellen Stand.
Als Adresse brauchst Du doch eigentlich nur Mac Donalds in Burg das musste googlen oder einfach hinfahren, liegt ja direkt wenn man abfährt vor dem Ort Burg. Ich habe Dir ne PN mit meiner Handy Nummer geschickt.


----------



## Tewi (14. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Hallo,

na das hört sich doch gut an Gerrit!
Ich hoffe Du (Ihr) habt gut gefangen und seid fit fürs BMA.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Gut gefangen stimmt schon, leider nur Ostsee-Kindergarten von 30 bis 45 cm aber auf Fehmarn soll das ja anders sein, wenn Piet wieder ne Menge 70 er besetzt hat.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (14. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Sollt ihr ruhig auf Meerforellen fischen :q Ich werde mir geziehlt die Dorsche rauspicken :q:q

Ich war gestern u.a. mit Herr Ullov los, nix Mefo... aber Dorsch


----------



## Tewi (14. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Jaja macht Ihr mal mit Euren Dorschen,dann können wir und die Mefos rauspicken!!!!:q


----------



## Nolfravel (14. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Tewi schrieb:


> Jaja macht Ihr mal mit Euren Dorschen,dann können wir und die Mefos rauspicken!!!!:q


 

Joar, ich fang auch Mefos:q.

Is ja auch cooler



Jan Peter


----------



## Ines (14. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@Pauly, wenn du die Teilnehmerliste heute aktualisierst, dann mach bitte ein dickes Fragezeichen hinter meinen Namen. Das wird mit mir wohl nichts.


----------



## Wildshark (14. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Wer 
bringt denn nun
einen 
Grill 
mit??
Sonst müssen wir das Fleisch und die Würstchen 
über einem offenen 
Feuer fertig machen!​


----------



## Tewi (14. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

also da haste recht mit dem Grill!|bigeyes

Wir bringen ca. 2kg Grillfleisch mit!#6


----------



## Pikepauly (14. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Das mit dem Grill kann ich im Moment auch nicht lösen, da habe ich keinen Platz für im Auto.
Das muss aber doch für jemanden möglich sein der aus der Nähe hinfährt und nicht so viele Leute und Gepäck im Auto hat.

Hier die aktuelle Teilnehmerliste:

1. Macmarco
2. Steffen 23769
3. Wildshark 
4. Firefox 2
5. Blindfischer
6. Al Bundy
7. Fehmarnangler
8. Nolfravel
9. Kraft 67
10. Windmaster
11. Woern 1
12. Gallus
13. Makreele
14. Tewi
15. Aalpapst
16. Jan S
17. Pikepauly
18. XFishbonex


----------



## goeddoek (14. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> und dann gäbe es da noch die Position des "Chefguides" und "Klugschnackers vom Dienst" auszufüllen. Nun gut, der geeigneteste Kandidat ist zur Zeit gesperrt, da es sich um eine *halboffizielle Veranstaltung des AB* handelt werden wir ihn wohl irgendwie so seitlich durchs Wasser an den Strand schmuggeln müssen......




Nee, ist es nicht. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass das auch soweit geklärt wäre. Diese mehr oder weniger gelungenen Seitenhiebe zum x-ten Mal finde ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so prickelnd.

Macht ihr mal ein feines Treffen ohne mich #h

Ich bin raus aus der Sache #h


----------



## Tewi (15. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

man was denn jetzt wieder los?????

einer nach dem anderen sagt hier ab! ich habe mit meinem Kollegen wohl die weiteste Anreise, auch wenn wir zum Schluß jeder nen kg Fleisch essen müssen wir sind auf jedenfall dabei!


----------



## makreele (15. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Moin, ich kann gerne einen Grill, Kohle und Anzünder mitbringen. Bringe auch meinen Trangia zum Kaffee und Tee kochen mit. Habe auch sonst noch Platz (VW Bus), falls noch was fehlt.
Bis dahin allen eine schöne Woche!
Gruß, Makreele


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

So, jetzt hau ich auf den Tisch!!

Gerrit, Uli kommt und ob er nun gesperrt ist oder nicht spielt da doch keine Geige.

Das ist auch keine AB Veranstaltung hier, das AB ist hier nix weiter als die Plattform auf der wir uns verabreden.


Georg,
ich weiß das Du wegen dem ganzen Mist zwischen den Stühlen sitzt und kann Dich durchaus verstehen aber komm doch bitte, komm wegen Sharky, wegen mir und weil wir, die wir an der Vorbesprechung teilnehmen doch irgendwie alle Freunde sind, ob Mod, ob gesperrt, nicht gesperrt oder verwarnt oder sonstwas...


----------



## Ines (15. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Richtig, Steffen!

Ich finde aber auch, dass Uli auf die Liste gehört, gesperrt oder nicht, aus dem von dir genannten Grund.


----------



## Pikepauly (15. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@Steffen

Ich verstehe das Dich das ank.... und glaub mir bitte einfach das ich das Posting bereue! Ich kann es aber auch nicht löschen da es schon zitiert wurde. Ich schreibe Georg gleich noch mal ne PN damit das nicht so im Raum stehenbleibt. 

@Makreele mach mal so mit dem Grill und dickes Dankeschön!


----------



## Tewi (15. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Wir sitzen doch alle im gleichen Boot, lasst uns das beste aus diesem Event machen und gut ist das!

Ich (wir !) freuen uns schon wie ne Sau auf Euch alle!!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Alles gut Gerrit #h
irgendwie sind wir grade alle recht dünnhäutig was das Thema anbelangt 

Es hat doch irgendwie größere gefühlsmäßige Lücken gerissen.

Dabei wünsche ich mir nix sehnlicher als das alles wieder so ist wie früher...


Ich weiß, ich bin ein Sensibelchen  Aber so bin ich nun mal...


----------



## xfishbonex (15. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Man habt ihr ein Teater wegen den BMA :cda ich auch auf der Insel bin 
Sag ich mal Hallo zu Euch lg andre


----------



## Tewi (15. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

dann wirste mir mal deine Gerte geben!!!!:q#6


----------



## xfishbonex (15. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Aber nur wenn ich deine prügeln darf :qklar kannst du die mal haben #6lg andre


----------



## Tewi (15. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

das bekommen wir doch hin André!!!!!

aber nur wenn Du aus meiner 3teiligen wieder ne vierteilige macht!


----------



## Pikepauly (16. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Liste ist wieder aktuell!


----------



## eddy (16. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Hei Leude

Leider hat mich mein Dienstherr am Sa.
 "Dienstverpflichtet" :v#q#q#q#q
d.h. 24 Std Dienst von 07:00 - 07:00 (Sa.- So.)

Hatte eigentlich frei |uhoh: ,:c:c
Wünsch euch allen Sau g... Wetter und super viel Spaß#h:vik:#6 und viel Fisch

eddy


----------



## Ines (17. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ich bin leider auch raus - schade, schade. #c
Wünsche trotzdem viel Vergnügen und ein bisschen Fisch...


----------



## Pikepauly (17. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@Eddy und Ines

Schade, aber nützt nix!
Schön das Ihr Bescheid gesagt habt.

Wir sind jetzt 18 Leute und werden sicher ein super Treffen haben.
Petrus scheint uns gnädig zu sein, der Wetteronkel spricht von kaum Regen, schwachem Wind und Temperaturen bis 7 Grad.
Für die Jahreszeit traumhafte Bedingungen.
Treffpunkt Mac Donalds in Burg um 9 Uhr!!!


----------



## Tewi (17. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ick freu mir auf Euch Bekloppten....!!!!#6#6#6


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/westermarkelsdorf#


Hier die Wettervorhersage für Freitag und Samstag

Südliche Winde am Samstag, schreit mal wieder nach Nordküste.

Puttgarden wäre meine Wahl allederdings soll der Wind gegen Mittag auf SüdOst drehen, für die Fliegenfischer dann auf die Wurfhand...

Vielleicht dann doch nach Westermarkelsdorf...


----------



## woern1 (18. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Das sollen aber nur 5-6 kn (das sind etwa 2 Bft) werden, dann noch ablandig: Ich denke mal, da könnte man fast die gesamte Nordküste in Betracht ziehen, noch ruhiger mit dem Wind wirds ab Strand Niobe westwärts, da hat man noch paar Bäume im Rücken, die den Wind abhalten.  
Das wird wohl noch in der Vorbesprechung ausreichend diskutiert|bla:

werner


----------



## woern1 (18. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Wobei: Beim Link von Steffen dreht der Wind auf West, bei der Superforecast-Vorhersage dreht er auf SO, der Däne (DMI) hat bis Freitag 23:00 auch noch nix konkretes im Netz.

Schaun mer mal.

werner


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



woern1 schrieb:


> Wobei: Beim Link von Steffen dreht der Wind auf West, bei der Superforecast-Vorhersage dreht er auf SO, der Däne (DMI) hat bis Freitag 23:00 auch noch nix konkretes im Netz.
> 
> Schaun mer mal.
> 
> werner


 

...die spinnen doch einfach. #d aber ~2 BFT ist nichtmal ne Briese, zumindestens als Blechwerfer könnte damit locker an die Ostküste. Wie es beim Fusseln aussieht weiß ich nicht


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Die Vorhersage ändert sich alle Stunde momentan, jetzt sagen sie für Samstag West 2- 3 bei Wetteronline...

Also harren wir der Dinge die da kommen und die Entscheidung fällt dann eben Samstag früh bei Meckes


----------



## goeddoek (18. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



woern1 schrieb:


> der Däne (DMI) hat bis Freitag 23:00 auch noch nix konkretes im Netz.




Na, Werner - da kannst Du aber von ausgehen, dass der Däne bis Freitag abend was im Netz hat  Ich werde tun, was ich kann !

Aber was zum Henker meinst Du mit DMI ? Is dat Swinkroom ?


----------



## Flala - Flifi (18. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Moin!
Ich wünsch Euch allen viel Spaßund dicke Trutten!#h

Wir haben dieses Wochenende für eine Tour zum Hechtfischen in den Bodden auf Rügen verplant. Beim nächsten BMA bin ich (hoffentlich) wieder mit an der Küste!

Gruß und stramme Leinen!

Martin


----------



## Nolfravel (18. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> ...die spinnen doch einfach. #d aber ~2 BFT ist nichtmal ne Briese, zumindestens als Blechwerfer könnte damit locker an die Ostküste. Wie es beim Fusseln aussieht weiß ich nicht


 

Seh ich jetzt auch mal so.


Ich mein, wir sind doch keine Muschis.


Martin, schade dass du nicht kommst.



Jan Peter


----------



## woern1 (18. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Na, Werner - da kannst Du aber von ausgehen, dass der Däne bis Freitag abend was im Netz hat  Ich werde tun, was ich kann !
> 
> Aber was zum Henker meinst Du mit DMI ? Is dat Swinkroom ?



|rolleyes

Hm, das kann man so und so sehen, vielleicht heisst DMI ja auch: Der mit Intimschmuck  ????#q

Nee, jetz mal Schbass beiseite und die Ferkeleien außer Betracht gelassen: Du warst ja letzten Freitag hier ja auch wieder schnell verschwunden, schade, dass ich nicht eher in den Laden gekommen bin, dat wär bestimmt noch lustig geworden. Hoffe, ihr hattet noch nen schönen abend.

werner


----------



## Tewi (18. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

So Jungs,

Sachen sind gepackt, jetzt noch schnell nen paar Stunden schlafen und dann gehts ab auf die Insel!!!!!

Bis später Jungs!!!!#h


----------



## Zacharias Zander (18. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Da hat Petrus aber wettertechnisch kein Erbamen mit euch...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Da hat Petrus aber wettertechnisch kein Erbamen mit euch...


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

welchen Wetterbericht hast Du gelesen ?? |supergri
meine Quelle sagt gutes Angelwetter voraus #c


----------



## Zacharias Zander (18. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Genau den !!!
Windtechnisch gut,aber der Regen ist jawohl alles andere als gut für sone Veranstaltung mit grillen !!!


----------



## macmarco (19. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Da mein Auto heute den Geist aufgegeben hat, weiß ich noch nicht, wann ich morgen aufschlagen kann, da ich den Leihwagen noch abgeben muss #c

Aber erstmal viel Erfolg :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Wir haben Dich heute morgen schon vermißt Mac...

Wenn Du das noch lesen solltest, die Truppe ist in Niobe #h


----------



## Nolfravel (20. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Moin Leute,


Ein sehr schönes Treffen (obwohl ich ne gute Mefo abgeschickt hab) mit sehr geiler Vorbesprechung



Danke Jungs!



Jan Peter


----------



## macmarco (20. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Wir haben Dich heute morgen schon vermißt Mac...
> 
> Wenn Du das noch lesen solltest, die Truppe ist in Niobe #h


Hallo Steffen...

Ich ärgere mich auch die Pest.. mein Auto ist erst 14.45h fertig geworden,sollte ich aber bis dahin schon längst gehabt haben #c

Danach hat es sich dann auch nicht mehr wirklich gelohnt...


----------



## Wildshark (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Moin

Sehr gelungenes Treffen!
Nette Leute und nette Geschenke!

Danke nochmal Sandra und Steffen!!!

So eine Nacht auf dem Sofa daheim hat auch viele Vorteile!

Tewi Hut ab vor deinen Fliegen!
Stelle doch bitte einer schnell das komische Bild von mir ein!
Die 45ger " Fissler " die ständig auf mein 
Haupt schlägt ,
kann auch bleibende Schäden hinterlassen!!!

Nächstes Jahr wieder dabei !!

Gruß
Torsten

P.s. : Für die Fragen die kommen werden, im voraus!!!
Mit LEO BETTWÄSCHE !!!


​


----------



## Nordlicht (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Sag mal an, wo hat es euch hingetrieben und wie sah es fangtechnisch aus ??


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@Jan Peter:
@Gerrit:
@Olli:

Einer von euch vermißt eine Watjacke von Behr bzw. weiß wem diese gehört, und ich meine Patagonia...

Die Behr ist bei mir und meine geliebte Patagonia irrt hilflos irgendwo umher 

Die Behr paßt mir nicht, ist also als Übergang nicht zu gebrauchen, also bitte meine Patagonia so schnell wie möglich zu mir, ich brauche die nämlich diese Woche...

Adresse gibts per PN.


----------



## Blindfischer (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Na das muß ja beim Anziehen nach der Vorbesprechung recht hektisch zugegangen sein 

Se froh , dass nicht sharkys klenes Leo Teilchen bei Dir gelandet ist:m:m:m


Hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht, gut gegrillt, tiefschürfende Fachgespräche geführt und ein paar neue Gesichter kennengelernt.

Ach ja : 
Angeln; 
hab ich auch zwischendurch mal probiert, hat aber nix gebracht, deswegen schnell wieder zurück zum Grill und weiter sie oben.  

Gruß


----------



## Aal-Papst (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Moin Steffen,

die Behr Jacke gehört mir. Deine Jacke liegt bei Gerrit. Glaube Jan Peter hat die gestern Abend vertauscht, als er dir deine wiedergeben wollte. Am Besten meldest dich bei Gerrit. 

Gruss Olli


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Moin Olli, dachte ich mir fast #h

ticker mal per PN Deine Adresse durch, dann schicke ich die Dir nach Hause #h


----------



## woern1 (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@ Nordlicht: Wir sind am Strand von Niobe aufgeschlagen. Gefangen wurde auch was (nach etlichen Nullnummern ausnahmsweise mal von mir): 2ter Wurf, ne knapp maßige, die ging wieder zurück. Auf den 5ten Wurf ne kugelrunde 48er mit 1,4 kg (siehe Bild), am Nachmittag ging noch eine kleine aufs Blech (die hatte eher noch Smolt-Größe, die löste sich von selbst vom Haken).
Weitere Fänge gabs auch, jedoch habe ich nicht so den Überblick, da ich die Namen noch nicht so drauf habe.

Auch von mir nochmals ganz vielen Dank an Sandra und Steffen#6, auch an den Grillmeister und alle, die ihren Teil (wie Bier usw.) dazu beigetragen haben. Hat mich auch gefreut, einige mal bischen kennenzulernen und paar Erfahrungen auszutauschen.

So wie dat aussieht, bin ich im Frühjahr dran mit der 'Organisation'

TL

werner


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Jo Werner, im Frühjahr bist Du wohl dran 

Aber sei unbesorgt, das BMA selbst ist im Forum schnell organisiert, die Vorbesprechung ist ja dann wieder bei Sandra und mir


----------



## Wildshark (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Wo denn auch sonst Steffen!!

Das ist so klar wie das Holstentor in Lübeck steht und ich meine LEO Bettwäsche wieder mit haben werde!!!!
|jump:|jump:

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Wo denn auch sonst Steffen!!
> 
> Das ist so klar wie das Holstentor in Lübeck steht und ich meine LEO Bettwäsche wieder mit haben werde!!!!
> |jump:|jump:
> ...



Ohne Leobettwäsche gibts auch keinen Einlaß


----------



## Windmaster (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



woern1 schrieb:


> So wie dat aussieht, bin ich im Frühjahr dran mit der 'Organisation'
> 
> TL
> 
> werner


 

Meine 57´er war ja außer Konkurenz, zu früh und am falschen Strand |supergri


----------



## Windmaster (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



woern1 schrieb:


> Auch von mir nochmals ganz vielen Dank an Sandra und Steffen#6, auch an den Grillmeister und alle, die ihren Teil (wie Bier usw.) dazu beigetragen haben. Hat mich auch gefreut, einige mal bischen kennenzulernen und paar Erfahrungen auszutauschen.
> 
> TL
> 
> werner


 
Ja, war wie immer klasse bei Euch !! #h


----------



## woern1 (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Meine 57´er war ja außer Konkurenz, zu früh und am falschen Strand |supergri



Ich hätte Dir ja gerne den 'Vortritt' gelassen, aber die Meinungen waren da ziemlich eindeutig.

Hoffe, dass ihr auch alle wieder gut daheim angekommen seid; die Niederrhein-Fraktion ist ja noch unterwegs.

werner


----------



## Wildshark (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



woern1 schrieb:


> Ich hätte Dir ja gerne den 'Vortritt' gelassen, aber die Meinungen waren da ziemlich eindeutig.
> 
> Hoffe, dass ihr auch alle wieder gut daheim angekommen seid; die Niederrhein-Fraktion ist ja noch unterwegs.
> 
> werner


 
Ja so ein Auto hatte ich auch mal!!!:m

Schööön langsam!!!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ich muss sagen, Freitag+Samstag waren zwei supergeile Tage! :vik:#6

Danke an Sandra und Steffen, das Essen war richtig gut, genauso wie der Abend :m

Danke an Werner, war nett das du mich mitgenommen hast, und danke für die Watjacke 

Und ein dickes Dankeschön an den Grillmeister und denen, die was für den Grill mit hatten #6

Sharky, die Leo-Wäsche wird für dich die beim nächsten BMA vorgeschriebene Uniform sein! 

Es war auch schön ein paar neue Gesichter zu sehen, nur vom Geschreibsel hier im AB kann man niemanden einschätzen.
Angeltechnisch war ich auch zufrieden, ne kleine Trutte von ~40cm hat sich an meinem Blinker verirrt und schwimmt wieder. 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Hat eigentlich der "Tucken-Blinker" den Du für J.P. gebastelt hast was gefangen?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ne, leider nicht. Es gab leider nur Anfasser. JP blieb an dem Tag aber insgesammt Schneider, wobei ich die eine Mefo, die vor seiner Rutenspitze einmal rausgesprungen ist, gesehen habe.

Da er aber jetzt auch mal weiß, dass von hier ein Zug nach Hamburg fährt, wird er vielleicht bald wieder kommen :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Jaja, die Buben vom Dorf 
Man muß doch wissen, daß in die Weltstadt Fehmarn ein Zug fährt


----------



## baydossi (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Wenn ich mir das ganze Elend so durchlese, bin ich schon gefrustet#q, das ich nicht dabei war, hatte allerdings schon Termin in Eckernförde, betreffend DLRG Fortbildung|krach:
_*
Aber im Nächsten Jahr, gnade Euch Gott, werd ich wieder dabeisein#6

Das ist eine versproche Drohung|rolleyes

Gruss und eine Beschauliche vorweihnachtszeit

Willi
*_


----------



## Nolfravel (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ne, leider nicht. Es gab leider nur Anfasser. JP blieb an dem Tag aber insgesammt Schneider, wobei ich die eine Mefo, die vor seiner Rutenspitze einmal rausgesprungen ist, gesehen habe.
> 
> Da er aber jetzt auch mal weiß, dass von hier ein Zug nach Hamburg fährt, wird er vielleicht bald wieder kommen :m


 

Die war mindestens ü60:q



Jan Peter


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Die war mindestens ü60:q
> 
> 
> 
> Jan Peter



Wohl eher ü6,0 :vik:


----------



## Nolfravel (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Wohl eher ü6,0 :vik:


 

Nee ehrlich.

Die hatte ganz schön Wums.


Aber richtig beurteilen kann ich das nicht, dafür hing sie zu kurz.


----------



## woern1 (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

War wahrscheinlich eh' nur kurz gehakter Blasentang in der Version 6.0  

werner


----------



## Nordlicht (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@ woern1
Danke für die Info mit dem Treffen und dem Fangergebnis #6


----------



## xfishbonex (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Hallo Leute
sind denn auch fische gefangen worden auf fliege oder haben die blechfischer gewonnen :qlg andre


----------



## AlBundy (21. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hallo Steffen...
> 
> Ich ärgere mich auch die Pest.. mein Auto ist erst 14.45h fertig geworden,sollte ich aber bis dahin schon längst gehabt haben #c
> 
> Danach hat es sich dann auch nicht mehr wirklich gelohnt...



...ich versteh' dich nich mein Digger...sowas kann passieren, keine Frage. Du hast doch gewusst, das ich auch hinfahren wollte. WARUM???...rufst du dann nich mal durch? Ich hätte dich glatt mitgenommen! :m ...mancher wird wohl nie groß!?!...

An alle anderen Beteiligten...hat wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht! Sehr viel Spaß hat mir auch die "KLE"-Reisegruppe gemacht ...@Tewi...deine Fliege versuch ich mal intensiv in der Elbe auf Barben, dann schnacken wir noch mal! #g...wenn es denn nächstes Mal zeitlich klappt, werde ich auch an der Vorbesprechung teilnehmen. Ach und @Sharki, ich/wir hoffen doch von dir noch ein paar Aussagekräftige Pictures im kurzen Leoparden-"Anzug" hier sehen zu können! ##

Gruß an euch alle, Alex


----------



## Tewi (22. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Hallo Freunde der Meerforelle,

wir sind auch wieder gut am Niederrhein angekommen ohne Vorkommnisse!

Ein Bericht vom BMA wird der Flybob in den nächsten Tagen einstellen natürlich mit einigen Bildern!

Uns hat es wiedermal sehr viel Spass gemacht mit den kaputten Leuten vom Anglerboard ein paar Stunden zu verbringen und zu fischen.

Wir sind übrigens genau fünf Std. gefahren nur mal so zum Thema Schnelligkeit nä Sharky!!!!

Seid gespannt auf den Bericht und bis zum nächsten BMA!!!!#h

Gruß vom platten Niederrhein|rolleyes


----------



## woern1 (22. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@tewi:
Ging denn bei Euch am Sonntag noch was ans Band?

werner


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> sind denn auch fische gefangen worden auf fliege oder haben die blechfischer gewonnen :qlg andre


 

:vik::vik: Blech hat ganz klar gewonnen! :vik::vik:


----------



## OssiHWI (22. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> :vik::vik: Blech hat ganz klar gewonnen! :vik::vik:


 

sei froh, dass XfishboneX nicht da war. Der hat sich vom Blech alle Mefos anlocken lassen und hat sie mir dann vor der Nase weggefangen:r#q#q#q Nur weil ich zu blöd bin mit ner Fliegenrute umzugehen|evil:...Aber warte ab Andrè.....


----------



## Flybob (22. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Hallo liebe Boardie´s
Montag ist´s, zwei Tage nach Niobe. Habe heute noch frei, 
Mefoteufel Tewi leider nicht, also schreibe ich euch ein paar Zeilen.
Ein sehr nettes Wochenende liegt hinter uns. 
Einen illustrer Haufen Meerforellen-Verrückter hab ich kennen gelernt.
Aber nun der Reihe nach. Treffen gegen 09:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz des Weltgrößten Burgerbäckers. Augenscheinlich stimmt da was nicht, das gro der Anwesenden hielten sich trotz der morgendlichen Kühle mit ihrem neudeutschen „Coffee to go“ im Freien auf. Angeschlagen waren einige der Anwesenden. Man spricht von „Zaubertrank“, der in der vergangenen Nacht zu sich genommen wurde. Unsereinem vom Niederrhein sind solche Bräuche der Mefobeschwörung natürlich total fremd. Wenn es dann aber die ersehnten Meerforellen bringt, war wohl alles richtig! Nach einer kurzen Stärkung der KLE Fraktion, ging es Richtung Puttgarden und weiter nach Niobe. Dort auf dem Parkplatz die nächste Überraschung. Wildshark will im MTA (Meerforellentarnanzug) fischen, hat aber Probleme mit der Atmung, nachdem Tewi und Gerrit ihm diesen überzogen. Also wieder raus aus dem Tarn und klassisch ans Wasser. Mit allen wichtigen und unwichtigen, ging es an den Strand. Dort wurde unter fachlicher Anleitung das Niederrhein Doping betrieben. Aber waren wir hier nicht um dem Fisch der tausend Würfe unsere Aufwartung zu machen? Ran an die Ruten und ab in die Fluten. Weite Wege wurden in kauf genommen, aber leider ohne nennenswerten Erfolg. Hat etwas nicht mit dem Zaubertrank der vergangen Nacht gestimmt? Hätte man vielleicht Wildshark in seinem Tarnanzug fischen lassen sollen? Fragen ohne Antworten. 
So kam man allmählich wieder am Ausgangsort an, wo schon die Vorbereitung der Speisung in vollem Gang war. Bei Nord- und Westgebräu wurde noch lange über die Ursachen des Misserfolges debattiert. Man hat sich für einen neuen Versuch im nächsten Jahr verabredet. Ich hoffe selbst wieder dabei zu sein und noch mehr Boardie´s auf Fehmarn begrüßen zu dürfen. Ein gelungener BMA fand seinen Ausklang im Laden von Steffen. 

Bis dahin euer Flybob 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=3721

Bilder im Orginal gibt es auch per Mail !


----------



## macmarco (22. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



AlBundy schrieb:


> ...ich versteh' dich nich mein Digger...sowas kann passieren, keine Frage. Du hast doch gewusst, das ich auch hinfahren wollte. WARUM???...rufst du dann nich mal durch? Ich hätte dich glatt mitgenommen! :m ...mancher wird wohl nie groß!?!...



Daran habe ich nun gar nicht gedacht #q Das wäre natürlich um einiges besser gewesen


----------



## Ines (22. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Danke Flybob! Endlich ein Bericht! #6
Die anderen sind wohl immer noch nicht ausgenüchtert...


----------



## Tewi (22. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



woern1 schrieb:


> @tewi:
> Ging denn bei Euch am Sonntag noch was ans Band?
> 
> werner




Hallo Werner,

Flybob und ich waren am Sonntagmorgen in Sturkamp gewesen.
Ich hatte zwei Anfasser und Bob leider nix. Es war alles wie verhext, es wollte nichts gehen#q#c

Ich habe dann (Schande über mich!#d) dann kurz nochmal die Spinne fertig gemacht und es damit versucht was aber auch nichts brachte!


----------



## makreele (22. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Danke FlyBob für die Bilder! Und Dank an alle: Ich hatte auch viel Spaß. Schön zu wissen, dass man nicht allein ist, mit seinem Unsinn.

Eine tolle Saison und bis spätestens zum nächsten BMA#h!

Die Makreele


----------



## woern1 (28. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Und eigentlich hatten wir auch Riesenglück mit dem Wetter. Wenn ich mir die Tage vorher angeschaut hatte (teilweise Dauerregen, starker Ost-NO-Wind usw.) bzw. auch was danach so gekommen ist (brrrrrrrr) hat das echt gut gepasst.

Bin schon am Überlegen für einen Termin nächstes Jahr.#h

Würde so ab Mitte März bis Anfang April vorschlagen (also noch vor den beginnenden Osterferien, die bis auf HH alle nach dem 14.April beginnen).
Ich werde dann mal die nächsten Tage einen neuen Fred aufmachen.

TL

werner


----------



## Tewi (28. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Na dann mal los los los!!!!#6

Und das nächste mal muß die Orga zwecks Essen und Trinken etwas besser werden!

Also Teller, Besteck usw.

Ich denke aber das wir das schon hinbekommen denn das wichtigste ist ja das fachsimpeln und das fischen!!!!

Freue mich jetzt schon auf ein Wiedersehen mit Euch.|wavey:


----------



## Nolfravel (28. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Tewi schrieb:


> Na dann mal los los los!!!!#6
> 
> Und das nächste mal muß die Orga zwecks Essen und Trinken etwas besser werden!
> 
> ...


 

Besteck ist doch wat für Mädchen:q.

Auf beiden BMA's auf denen ich jetzt war, gabs kein Besteck.
Das Küchenpapier war schon ein großer Fortschritt:m.


Ich freue mich auch.|wavey:


Jan Peter


----------



## FehmarnAngler (28. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Das nächste  mal kann dann ja jemand Seife mitbringen :q Es ist nicht wirklich toll und einfach die Rute mit Schmierhänden zu halten :q

Ich bin auch auf jeden Fall dabei :vik:, auch bei der Vorbesprechung  

Weißt du denn schon wie das neue Motto werden soll?


----------



## woern1 (28. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Weißt du denn schon wie das neue Motto werden soll?



Wie Motto? Muss ich  mir jetzt unter Druck und Stress was überlegen?
Geht gar nicht, unter Druck kann ich ned arbeidde.|kopfkrat

werner


----------



## FehmarnAngler (28. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ach was. :q War ja nur ein Vorschlag.
Ich muss Mo-Fr unter Druck und Stress überlegen, die Ausrede gildet nicht! 

Und naja, Motto von diesem BMA war ja "Tag der Fliege", du könntest dann ja mal "Tag des Blechs", "Tag der tuffigen Köder" :q:q. Selbstverständlich alles freiwillig.


----------



## woern1 (28. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ich hatte da schon so absurde Gedanken |rotwerden, aber die wollte ich nicht posten, sonst werd' ich noch gesperrt und kanns nicht organisieren.

werner


----------



## Nordlicht (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



woern1 schrieb:


> Ich hatte da schon so absurde Gedanken |rotwerden, aber die wollte ich nicht posten, sonst werd' ich noch gesperrt und kanns nicht organisieren.
> werner



Ahhh, auf diesem Niveau seid ihr jetzt...das gefällt mir gut :q


----------



## Nordlicht (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

....und überhaupt.
Wenn ich nicht grad mitten im Umzugsstress bin kannst du mich gerne mit einplanen #6


----------



## goeddoek (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



woern1 schrieb:


> Ich hatte da schon so absurde Gedanken |rotwerden, aber die wollte ich nicht posten, sonst werd' ich noch gesperrt und kanns nicht organisieren.
> 
> werner




Keine Bange, Werner |wavey:

Egal, was Du gehört haben magst, so schnell wird im AB keiner gesperrt  |wavey:

Es lohnt sich übrigens immer, sich beide Seiten anzuhören :m


----------



## Honeyball (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Das nächste  mal kann dann ja jemand Seife mitbringen :q Es ist nicht wirklich toll und einfach die Rute mit Schmierhänden zu halten :q



Den Jochen darf man auch gar nicht aus den Augen lassen...
Nur ein Hinweis: Ferkeltitel gibt es *nicht* als Abo!!!:m

Trotzdem:


----------



## woern1 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Keine Bange, Werner |wavey:
> 
> Egal, was Du gehört haben magst, so schnell wird im AB keiner gesperrt  |wavey:
> 
> Es lohnt sich übrigens immer, sich beide Seiten anzuhören :m


Das war eher weniger das Problem wg. den 'anderen' Geschichten, sondern z.B. wg. dem 'pinken' Teil, 'Leo-Bettwäsche' bzw. Leo-Oberteil (nein, wir sind nicht in Afrika)  usw. Da kann man schon mal auf dumme Gedanken kommen.|kopfkrat

@Nordlicht: wo ziehts dich denn hin??
Ist dir unsere Ecke hier nicht mehr ruhig genug?

werner


----------



## Blindfischer (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Das stimmt allerdings,

bei Sharky in dem Leo Teilchen kommt man auf *sehr* merkwürdige Gedanken....  :q:q

Gruß


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



woern1 schrieb:


> Das war eher weniger das Problem wg. den 'anderen' Geschichten, sondern z.B. wg. dem 'pinken' Teil, 'Leo-Bettwäsche' bzw. Leo-Oberteil (nein, wir sind nicht in Afrika)  usw. Da kann man schon mal auf dumme Gedanken kommen.|kopfkrat
> 
> @Nordlicht: wo ziehts dich denn hin??
> Ist dir unsere Ecke hier nicht mehr ruhig genug?
> ...



Werner, jeder weiß was Du für ein Ferkel bist  Also raus mit Deinen Phantasien, laß uns teilhaben an Deinen Gedanken...

Dir passiert nix, der dänische Onkel paßt auf Dich auf 

Mehr als Boardferkel kannst Du nicht werden 
Obwohl ja Jochen doch so langsam das Ferkel abbonieren will...

Jochen, ich hatte es schon gelesen und extra nichts verraten und absichtlich nix geschrieben


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings,
> 
> bei Sharky in dem Leo Teilchen kommt man auf *sehr* merkwürdige Gedanken....  :q:q
> 
> Gruß



Dir ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen, was Blindie


----------



## goeddoek (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings,
> 
> bei Sharky in dem Leo Teilchen kommt man auf *sehr* merkwürdige Gedanken....  :q:q
> 
> Gruß




Uha - ich glaub, das mit dem gemeinschaftlichen Angeln wird nix mehr, Dirk  :q :q :q

@ Werner

Oooooch sooo - also für Beiträge, die Leoparden-Unterwäsche etc. enthalten, ist Honeyball auch immer zu haben  :q

Du solltest dann aber vielleicht vorsichtiger sein, wenn ein roter T 4 in deiner Nähe ist :q :q


----------



## FehmarnAngler (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Mensch Honeyball, was kann ich denn dafür wenn die Fingerchen trotz Küchenpapier schmierig sind? :q :q


----------



## goeddoek (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Laaaass es, Jochen, Du "reitest" Dich nur noch tiefer rein  :q :q


----------



## FehmarnAngler (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ich kann da ja nichts für wenn die alle so versaut denken :q:q

Gruß, Jochen


...der die Rollen zum quieken bringt! :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Uha - ich glaub, das mit dem gemeinschaftlichen Angeln wird nix mehr, Dirk  :q :q :q
> 
> @ Werner
> 
> ...


ich sehe Lepus danicus, Du hast jetzt genausoviel Angst wie ich wenn Dirk auftaucht? 



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Mensch Honeyball, was kann ich denn dafür wenn die Fingerchen trotz Küchenpapier schmierig sind? :q :q


Digger, wenn man es drauf anlegt wird das nix


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@Werner:
Mein Lieber Freund, denk bitte daran, daß beim nächsten BMA eine Vorbesprechung in meinem Haus nur möglich ist, wenn das keine LeoUnterBettWäscheGruppenKuschelParty wird


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ich kann da ja nichts für wenn die alle so versaut denken :q:q
> 
> Gruß, Jochen
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mir so überlege wie anständig wir in dem Alter noch waren... so ein Sittenverfall... tz tz tz


----------



## woern1 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

@Steffen: Seit wann nennst du Georg denn 'dänischer Hase' (musst ich auch erst mal guggeln)?
Hab' ich was verpasst? 

werner


----------



## woern1 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ich kann da ja nichts für wenn die alle so versaut denken :q:q
> 
> Gruß, Jochen
> 
> ...



@jochen: du und JP wart doch bei der Vorbesprechung diejenigen, die eher anständig gewesen sind und sich bei den zotigen Sprüchen eher zurückgehalten haben?

werner


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



woern1 schrieb:


> @Steffen: Seit wann nennst du Georg denn 'dänischer Hase' (musst ich auch erst mal guggeln)?
> Hab' ich was verpasst?
> 
> werner



Das bleibt das "hasige Geheimnis von Philadelphia"


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



woern1 schrieb:


> @jochen: du und JP wart doch bei der Vorbesprechung diejenigen, die eher anständig gewesen sind und sich bei den zotigen Sprüchen eher zurückgehalten haben?
> 
> werner



Virtuell trauen die sich mehr


----------



## woern1 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Hm, naja, so gut kenn' ich die ja auch wieder nicht, aber man war ja selber mal jung (das ist schon ganz schön lange her).

@steffen: hängst auch grad vorm PC rum? ist ja auch kein Wetter draussen....


werner


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Der Ofen läuft, ich hab muckelige 20 Grad in der Butze und draußen peitscht es von Osten gegen das Küchenfenster...
Mit dem Ar... daheimbleiben ist angesagt


----------



## Blindfischer (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

So so,

Ihr habt untereinander schon Kosenamen,fischt mit pinkem zeuchs aber vor mir Angst haben....

Ich glaub nächstes Mal komm ich in meinem Outfit vom modernen Ausdruckstanz und tanz euch den Sonnenuntergang

Damit habe ich schon ganze Hallen traumatisiert :vik::vik::vik:

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> So so,
> 
> Ihr habt untereinander schon Kosenamen,fischt mit pinkem zeuchs aber vor mir Angst haben....
> 
> ...



Solange Du nicht anfängst Deinen Namen zu tanzen halte ich fast alles aus 
Bin da recht hart im Nehmen


----------



## woern1 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Vielleicht lockts ja die Trutten an?


Und bei der Signatur: Was machen denn 3 Hasen auf Bornholm?|kopfkrat

werner


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



woern1 schrieb:


> Was machen denn 3 Hasen auf Bornholm?|kopfkrat



Hoppeln Werner, nur hoppeln


----------



## woern1 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Dann sind das ja auch Hoppelhasen, und keine Seehasen.

werner


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

eventuell sogar "Zweihandhoppeln"


----------



## FehmarnAngler (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so überlege wie anständig wir in dem Alter noch waren... so ein Sittenverfall... tz tz tz


 
Wenigstens bin ich so anständig und höre auf meine Eltern  Virtuell mehr trauen? |kopfkrat Näää :q

Das Wetter ist zum ko.... :c Am Sonntag war ich mit Steffen und Carsten los, erst vorm warmen Ofen merkt man wie kalt einem wirklich ist...


----------



## woern1 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Isch hab schon widder so komische bilder im kopp, die gehn ned weg, #q

jetzt is awwer ma gud.


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



woern1 schrieb:


> Isch hab schon widder so komische bilder im kopp, die gehn ned weg, #q
> 
> jetzt is awwer ma gud.



Manschma biste awwer aach e Mimösje


----------



## woern1 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Am Sonntag war ich mit Steffen und Carsten los, erst vorm warmen Ofen merkt man wie kalt einem wirklich ist...



Dann hast du ja deine neue Wathose schon einweihen können?

Ging denn was am So? Ich hatte auch noch überlegt, aber ich war am Sonntag ziemlich müd.

werner


----------



## FehmarnAngler (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ne, nix neue Watbüx, Vater sagt ich soll erstmal auf Weihnachten warten... |kopfkrat

Aber die Watjacke haben ich schon mehrmals gebraucht, ohne die wäre ich jetzt schon 3x nass gewesen


----------



## woern1 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Manschma biste awwer aach e Mimösje



Naja, fast wie ein Einzelkind aufgewachsen, das prägt einem immer noch.....|rotwerden


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



woern1 schrieb:


> Dann hast du ja deine neue Wathose schon einweihen können?
> 
> Ging denn was am So? Ich hatte auch noch überlegt, aber ich war am Sonntag ziemlich müd.
> 
> werner



Du meinst Watjacke oder?
Die Buchs vom Bub war am Bobbes mit Sekundenkleber geflickt


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ne, nix neue Watbüx, Vater sagt ich soll erstmal auf Weihnachten warten... |kopfkrat



Un was de Babba secht, des macht de Bub aach


----------



## FehmarnAngler (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

...und trotzdem noch undicht! 
Da muss ich nochma ran, wenns sein muss dippe ich das ganze Ding in Kleber :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Jup Jochen, sah schwer nach Inkontinenz aus


----------



## woern1 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Er hatte sich ja eine Wathose noch am Samstag reservieren lassen und wollte die später abholen. Aber was Daddy sacht, ist Gesetz.

Die Jacke ist ja soweit i.O., die hatte ich ihm erst geliehen und dann hat er sie käuflich erworben gegen kleines Geld.


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ich weiß Werner, war ja Deine "Ersatzwatjacke" 

Falls mit der "Hauptwatjacke"mal was ist


----------



## goeddoek (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> So so,
> 
> Ihr habt untereinander schon Kosenamen,fischt mit pinkem zeuchs aber vor mir Angst haben....
> 
> ...




Ohauerhauerha - nu' hab ich Kopfkino > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVPc_EoyCAU


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



woern1 schrieb:


> Er hatte sich ja eine Wathose noch am Samstag reservieren lassen und wollte die später abholen.



Manchmal hört der Kerl auch auf mich und denkt über atmungsaktiv nach


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ohauerhauerha - nu' hab ich Kopfkino > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVPc_EoyCAU



Ich halts nicht aus :vik:|bigeyes:vik:|bigeyes:vik:|bigeyes


----------



## Wildshark (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*

Ja nee ne, is schon klar!!!
Dann sehen wir Blindie echt in dem gelben Fummel übern Strand tanzen!!

Das schlägt mir ja die Flecken von der Bettwäsche und wo ich sie noch drauf habe!!!!:vik:

Drei Hasen auf Bornholm


----------



## Nordlicht (29. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



woern1 schrieb:


> @Nordlicht: wo ziehts dich denn hin??
> Ist dir unsere Ecke hier nicht mehr ruhig genug?
> werner



Es hier kein Platz in der Straße für zwei Anglerboard User, entweder du oder ich....ausserdem habe ich Angst vor Hunden


----------



## Blindfischer (30. November 2010)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ohauerhauerha - nu' hab ich Kopfkino > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVPc_EoyCAU








Hat er sich bei mir abgeguckt, nur mein Anzug ist rot und ich bin vieeel sportlicher.

P.S. gut dass das hier nicht so OT ist...., hier bleib ich


----------

